
Ask HN: Who is Hiring? (May 2011) - whoishiring
Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Feel free to post any job HN readers may be interested in from executive assistant to machine learning expert to CTO.<p>Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancers? (May 2011)
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2503209
======
jfarmer
Everlane FULL TIME San Francisco, CA

Hey HN!

I'm Jesse, one of the co-founders of Everlane, and we're hiring engineers.

Check out our website at <http://www.everlane.com>, and my personal blog at
<http://20bits.com>

We're trying to re-imagine retail online and make it easy to find products
that match your taste and style. Right now we're focused on mens fashion, but
our ambitions are much larger.

pg did a good job of explaining the opportunity, here:
<http://ycombinator.com/rfs2.html>

Here's a sample of some of the user feedback we get daily:

* I can't wait until you open a store.

* When are you going to start selling things? I want to spend all my money with you.

* It's like you entered my brain and turned it into a store.

* I want to buy all my husband's clothes from you -- please start selling!

We're well-funded by really awesome investors and need engineers who are
interested in building the next big online retail destination.

Our current stack is Ruby, Rails, MySQL, and Heroku, but smart and hungry
beats knowledge of specific languages.

If you're interested send me an email at jesse@everlane.com and mention this
post. The most important thing is for you to be excited by the opportunity, so
make it clear.

Bonus points for including a solution to this exercise in the language of your
choice: <http://static.everlane.com/everlane_exercise.pdf>

------
jorgeortiz85
New York, NY; San Francisco, CA

Foursquare - <https://foursquare.com/jobs/>

We're hiring mobile client developers (Android, Blackberry, or iPhone),
server-side developers (both back-end and front-end), data scientists, and
product managers. Most positions are for New York, but we're hiring server-
side developers in San Francisco as well.

Foursquare is changing how people interact with physical space. We want to
make cities easier to use, by connecting people to the things, places, and
people around them. We've been innovating in the location-based space for two
years now, and we're never short of ideas about amazing things we could build
next. Our product roadmap is a mile long and we need your help to make it a
reality.

Our server stack is Scala/Lift/MongoDB with jQuery/Less. Our mobile clients
are Objective-C (iPhone) and Java (Android, Blackberry). Our data scientists
use the standard suite of Hadoop tools.

We offer a competitive salary and equity options for all full-time employees.

Apply online - <https://foursquare.com/jobs/>

Questions - jorge@foursquare.com

------
decklin
Newton, MA - Full Time (also remote, see below)

Sonian provides a large-scale email archiving platform resold by several
vendors you may have heard of. We run entirely on EC2, and Amazon was an
investor in our Series B ($9M). We use Clojure for our backend, Rails for the
frontend, and Chef to manage infrastructure (i work in the latter group). We
are expanding, but the devs all know each other and we work in cross-
functional teams whenever possible.

The development teams are mostly remote and use tmux/Skype to pair program.
Our VP of E is looking for a Director of Development, however, and for this
someone local is preferable. We're looking for someone with experience not
just building reliable applications at scale but managing remote teams to do
so. We have a longer formal posting ready, but it's not up yet so email me
(decklin@red-bean.com) for more info.

Also, if you're a Chef expert or just an ops-and-dynamic-languages hacker who
loves to learn new things, but not interested in management, please contact me
too! Any location. I'd love to make the case for another devop on my team. A
full posting for that is up at
[http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/development-
operations-e...](http://www.sonian.com/about/careers/development-operations-
engineer/).

Perks: get flown out to Boston twice a year (or if like me you're already
here, Sushi Thursdays :-)), MacBook Pro or ThinkPad, good benefits.

For both positions, please contact jobs@sonian.net and let them know that I
(Decklin Foster) referred you. Thanks!

------
ivankirigin
Dropbox has _many_ full-time engineering, design, and support positions open
in SF <http://dropbox.com/jobs>

I help manage user growth there so I can tell you with pretty strong certainty
there is no better opportunity. Dropbox has very few people but is running at
a huge scale already.

~~~
akulbe
I wish that Dropbox would allow remote work.

And I say this because I _love_ the product. I'm just not at all interested in
living in California.

~~~
ivankirigin
managing remote folks is hard so we're not really focused on that right now.

------
stanleydrew
San Francisco, CA; Twilio Inc

Twilio (<http://www.twilio.com/jobs>) is hiring software engineers at all
levels. Come help us build the world's first telecom company that respects its
customers (gasp!). We work hard every day finding new ways to deliver a great
product that makes people happy (e.g.
<http://twitter.com/NortonMD/status/46644882823057409>).

Come stop by and say hi (1st and Folsom, 3rd floor) or email me directly. You
won't regret it.

------
iandanforth
Redwood City

Numenta (<http://www.numenta.com>) is developing technology modeled on the
neocortex. Get in on the ground floor of what, we think, is already
groundbreaking machine intelligence.

Senior devs with a passion for stellar, simple, usable design wanted.
Experience with Python would be great but if you bring a deep skillset in a
web stack of your choice then our team is always open to new ideas!

Numenta is prepared to take on the world, and has the technology and
experienced leadership to do it.

Apply here (resume-eng at numenta dot com) or contact me through info in my
profile for questions.

P.S. Paid intern opportunities for the fall are open as well!

Other keywords for page searchers: AI, Machine learning, front-end

~~~
necrodome
Your profile doesn't contain email information.

Would you consider hiring remote developers?

------
vitovito
Austin, TX - Full-time positions for Java developers, a senior web
architect/technical lead, PHP (Drupal) developers, HTML/CSS/JS front-end
developers, artists and UX/interaction designers.

We're BioWare, a video game company, and we're making a Star Wars massively-
multiplayer online video game called Star Wars: The Old Republic.

The Java positions are in our customer service and our middleware team: the
live video game relays every movement and interaction of every player in real-
time to a Java middleware on Oracle that feeds data into our customer service
systems, our data warehouse, and our web site.

The senior web architect/technical lead would design and run the technical
implementations of the web side of things.

The PHP (Drupal) positions are doing the back-end integration with that
middleware and presenting live game data to the web.

The HTML/CSS/JS positions are the front-end development of our web apps and
site.

Plus artists and another UX to design and draw it all.

Contact me if you're interested, or <http://www.bioware.com/careers/austin>

~~~
conorgil145
The Java Developer description explains that you are looking for a Senior
Java/J2EE programmer with a minimum of 10 years of experience. Are
opportunities available for good Java developers with fewer years of
experience, but who are quick learners and have worked with some of the
technology listed?

~~~
vitovito
Last I heard, we had multiple openings. They try to roll them up into single
postings, perhaps this is the "most important" one they're looking for.

Feel free to send me your details and I'll ask on Monday.

~~~
paul9290
Are these positions for local candidates only? Im a Front End Developer but
not in Austin (at the moment).

~~~
vitovito
Well, you'd have to move here, but a relocation budget would be provided.

~~~
eplanit
I completely respect your company's requirement for locals, but I am genuinely
curious as to why companies continue to insist on local presence for most all
positions. I can guess at what the perceived benefits would be, but would
really like to hear from an actual hiring manager what their actual reasons
are. Are the reasons more about control, or economics?

~~~
vitovito
I think you underestimate the cultural requirement for remote work, which any
company not founded by UNIX geeks who grew up on IRC won't have. We're not
that company. We've been around for fifteen years, and the doctors, writers,
artists and designers who don't like working that way substantially outnumber
the Windows desktop-centric and video game console developers, few of whom are
likely comfortable with a terminal window.

BioWare has people in all five studios working on the game, so we have some
experience with working remotely, but that includes things like
videoconferencing equipment in every meeting room and video chat cameras and
headsets on most PCs.

Successfully supporting remote workers is difficult and most companies are not
equipped for the cultural shift that optimal remote work requires.

In addition, the web team works across almost every part of the organization,
and that includes senior management who don't sit in front of a PC all day, so
you have to chase them down in person to find out an answer to something.

From an implementation standpoint, all of the work we're doing expects fast,
localhost or local network access to everything from video game servers to
Oracle databases. It's pretty slow to work from home over VPN, and if you're
remote, things like network route problems have prevented people from working
for days at a time.

Finally, it's BioWare, and it's Star Wars. The company is used to people
liking the game industry and this company enough to move here from all over
the world, sometimes on their own dime, for the privilege of being part of one
of the few universally well-respected game companies and work the only
property with a realistic chance of being the next big MMO.

~~~
foamdino
Are the positions only available for US citizens/residents? I'm basically what
you're after (senior java dev with 10+ years experience), but I'm British.

~~~
vitovito
We do occasionally procure visas. Apply and find out? :)

------
kemayo
Really REMOTE.

deviantART (<http://www.deviantart.com>) wants developers. We're fully remote;
there's no central office with a team located there. We expect all hires to be
comfortable working in PHP, JavaScript, CSS, and SQL; we like our developers
to be able to hack on any part of the site, rather than being frontend/backend
specialists.

One exception to all that: there's an Infrastructure Engineer position which
is located in Vancouver. It's C++/Java focused, and involves developing
backend services used by the rest of the site.

We post information about our development process here sometimes:
<http://dt.deviantart.com/blog/>

Apply here: <http://deviantart.theresumator.com/apply>

~~~
20after4
you're too fast...and I'm slow

------
magicseth
Mountain View, CA Intern, Full Time. <http://bit.ly/mP3WAh>

Bump (<http://bu.mp>) is looking to grow all of our teams! We are looking for
backend server and ops wizards, as well as front end Android and iPhone
people. We've also got some pretty fun HTMLn projects (for some values of n).

It is a great place to work with lots of camaraderie, hard work, and lots of
fun including quad copters ski trips and some awesome hackathons.

The team is still small enough that you will have an opportunity to touch any
area you find interesting, and you are guaranteed to have a big impact.

Join us!

<http://bit.ly/mP3WAh>

------
jack7890
New York City -- UI Architect -- SeatGeek

We're a data-driven search engine for sports and concert tickets. We're trying
to use analytics and exceptional UX to make buying event tickets a wholly
better experience.

We currently have a four-person dev team, but everyone prefers to work on the
backend. We're looking for someone to come in and own the frontend of the web
app, which will involve creating interfaces in Photoshop, brining them to life
in HTML/CSS, and (ideally, but not necessarily) doing some Javascript work.

More details here: <http://seatgeek.com/jobs/frontend/>

~~~
talbina
I'm interested in why would using OS X be a requirement?

~~~
jack7890
Certainly a fair question. We use it as a signal. Of the 100+ UI folks I
admire and respect, I think all of them use OS X. So while it's certainly
possible to be a great interface developer using a different platform, in my
experience such people are exceedingly rare.

By focusing on those that use OS X we can narrow down the applicant pool and
spend more time with folks that are likely to be a good fit.

------
randfish
Seattle, WA - SEOmoz is hiring primarily local positions, but may have some
flexibility on remote, particularly for engineers.

Here are our 8 open positions currently - <http://www.seomoz.org/blog/8-open-
positions-at-seomoz> and please note that for software engineers, we pay a
$12,000 referral bonus to anyone who refers an engineer we hire as well as
$12,000 as a signing bonus to the engineer. Details here -
<http://www.seomoz.org/refer-an-engineer>

~~~
aschobel
$12k referral bonus seems a bit rich. Is that the norm for Seattle?

I'm seeing around $5-10k referral bonus at other Bay Area startups. Talent is
also insanely constrained around here.

~~~
randfish
It's not the norm, but it has helped us a bit, and to be honest, it's still
less expensive than most recruiters. When you're hiring positions between
$90-$150K, recruiters want 20-30% of that first year's salary, so spending
$24K to build a more organic pipeline makes a lot of sense.

------
equark
Cambridge, MA / New York, NY / Remote.

Statsia (<http://www.statsia.com>) - Next generation statistical computing and
data analysis.

Early stage data-oriented startup looking for statisticians, compiler and
language designers, and big data enthusiasts. We are a tiny, high-risk /
reward startup coming out of Harvard and are building our core technical team.
PhD in computer science, statistics, or related field with speciality in
quantitative methods preferred. Deep experience in Bayesian modeling and
computation a major plus. Co-founder status is possible given the right
candidate.

We are also looking for a UI designer. Strong javascript skills and interest
in data analysis and visualization is required.

Email: jobs@statsia.com

------
bkudria
Yammer is hiring in San Francisco. We're one block away from the Caltrain
station.

What do we do? Yammer helps turn the mayhem of the corporate world into
return-on-investment unicorns and leveraged-employee-engagement butterflies.

We are a medium sized start-up that is battling several big enterprise
software companies in this space. So yes, our target customers are in the
enterprise space but we are turning this space upside down with our viral
approach and how we build solutions for the user (which doesn’t include an
army of salesmen). We are solving consumer type problems but also monetize
like enterprise software. (i.e. real revenues with fewer users)

What's in it for you? \- Amazing group of smart engineers to work with.
(Sounds cliche, but we really do have smart people here :D) \- Ability to have
influence without authority. Yammer is a product-focused and user-focused
organization. Everything we do revolves around that. \- We hack in Ruby/Rails,
Scala/Java, Javascript/JQuery/Node.js/Adobe AIR, Obj-C for iOS, and some MSFT
stuff for Sharepoint I don't know too much about. You'll probably find
something you want to work on. \- Good catered lunch and dinner daily, with a
3PM snack cart. (Really.) \- Fancy Apple hardware of your choice (you can have
a PC if you really want one.) \- Our engineers can outdrink anyone. \- Top of
the market compensation. \- Seriously, we rock.

For more information check out: <https://www.yammer.com/about/jobs> or contact
me: bkudria@yammer-inc.com

(Note: we also offer _real_ referral fees. Sell your friends today!)

------
ryanwanger
Boulder, CO

Not sure if this is appropriate here (please let me know if not), but over the
last two weeks I put together a page of over 50+ jobs in Boulder across 20+
companies. Most are engineering, but there is also design, marketing, etc.

<http://boulderstartupweek.com/boulder-is-hiring/>

------
adamwiggins
Heroku is seeking:

* User-focused Ruby/Rails developers: <http://jobs.heroku.com/rails_developer>

* Database infrastructure developers: <http://jobs.heroku.com/data_infrastructure_developer>

* Erlang infrastructure developers: <http://jobs.heroku.com/erlang_infrastructure_developer>

* HTML/CSS experts: <http://jobs.heroku.com/frontend_developer>

* Highly technical salespeople: <http://jobs.heroku.com/inside_sales>

* Product marketers: <http://jobs.heroku.com/product_marketer_add-ons>

If you're passionate about what we're doing and think you have something to
contribute, but you don't fit cleanly into one of these slots, email us
anyway. We're more interesting in finding the right people for our team than
filling specific roles.

------
ecaron
Minneapolis, MN - PHP Guru

LinkUp Job Search Engine is looking for a stellar PHP programmer to help with
our growing pains. Email me at eric at linkup.com if you have questions, or
read more & apply at
[http://linkup.jobs/?p=showJob&ID=1817](http://linkup.jobs/?p=showJob&ID=1817).

 _But Eric, why is this explanation so brief? Well, because if you're reading
HN and aren't a "it is fashionable to dislike PHP" person, you're already 50%
of the candidate we want!_

------
enra
Helsinki, Finland

Grey Area is a fast growing company building a location aware multiplayer
world for mobile. The game is built on real world locations and includes both,
real time combat and asynchronous game play. <http://www.shadowcities.com>

Looking for:

    
    
      Web and Mobile Game Developers
      Server Engineers
      Operations Engineer
    

<http://www.greyarealabs.com/jobs/>

~~~
southpolesteve
That's pretty interesting. Similar to www.parallelkingdom.com ?

~~~
enra
Thanks. I haven't played parallelkingdom, but for the looks of it seems
similar.

We have been working on a new version of the game for a while and depeding of
Apple, it should hit States and rest of the world quite soon.

------
squirrel
London (UK) and Boston (US).

We're a 90-person financial-software firm committed to learning and
improvement as well as great web software and agile development. Some of you
may know us from our sponsorship of Hacker News meetups in London. We're
hiring developers and other smart folks of many kinds. See
<https://dev.youdevise.com> and <http://www.youdevise.com/careers>.

While we don't have remote workers, we do help successful candidates relocate
to London or Boston including arranging visas where needed. For example, last
year we hired HN readers from Denmark and the US, and we moved a Polish
employee to Boston.

------
davi
Ashburn, VA - Brain wiring diagram extraction

I'm hiring a software developer for my group at Janelia Farm Research Campus,
in Ashburn, VA. The goal will be to develop workflow for extracting wiring
diagrams of neuronal circuits from large-scale serial electron microscopy of
brain tissue (10 TB+ image volumes). You can read about what I'm doing at
<http://www.hhmi.org/research/fellows/bock.html>, and browse data at
<http://bit.ly/ga3Cfk>. A detailed writeup of the approach was published last
month in an article at Nature.

I think the ideal candidate could come from a variety of backgrounds --
someone who had previously written or contributed significantly to the
development of a game engine could be good, for example. Looking for strong
quantitative chops, creativity, and a willingness to do some plumbing in order
to make an elegant solution.

------
dariusmonsef
Portland, OR ~ Remote OK

COLOURlovers (YC W10) has a few positions open:
<http://colourlovers.theresumator.com/apply/>

Android / Java Developer Biz Dev / Ad Sales / Partnerships Location: Portland
(Remote OK), OR Delphi App Developer HTML5 Developer iOS / MacOS Developer
Majestic Unicorn (Web Developer with Design Skills) Wordpress Theme Developer
/ Designer

------
bobbyi
San Francisco, CA

Affine Systems generates data about online video using computer vision (face
recognition, product recognition, scene classification, etc.) for advertisers
to use in targeting and filtering their online video campaigns.

We did over a million dollars in revenue last year working on campaigns for
major brands. We recently raised our B round, led by Crosslink Capital, the
investors behind Pandora.

We are looking for test-driven engineers (and sysadmins) to work on an
internet-scale video processing pipeline using Python, MySQL, Selenium, ffmpeg
and other open source tools. Its goal is to find and ingest videos from web
pages and to generate and store metadata about those videos using our vision
algorithms written in C++.

You aren't expected to have a background in computer vision, but it would be
great if you are interested in learning more about it. We are building a
cross-functional team, so you will work closely with our computer vision
experts to plan new capabilities and bring them into production.

We are also looking for computer vision experts who feel the need as we do to
build an engine that can watch and understand all of the world's video. This
is truly the greatest AI problem as there is no more quintessentially human
activity than watching TV.

No remote hires, please. You must be willing to work at our office five days a
week in a pair programming environment. Interns welcome.

If interested, please contact me (founder/ CTO) at bobby@affinesystems.com

Thanks.

------
shennyg
Los Angeles, CA - Full Time

SaveFans! is a high-growth, early stage company, that provides a fully-
automated, turn-key platform for buyers and sellers to negotiate prices and
purchase event tickets.

    
    
      Job Perks
      - Play a big role on a small team
      - Work closely with founders and executives from some of the largest media companies in America
      - Leave your fingerprint on a huge industry
      - Have an equity stake in a company that is fixing a broken model
      - Be the first employee for a funded start-up
    
      Requirements
      - Experience building web applications
      - Experience with MVC design patterns and frameworks
      - Demonstrated fanatical attention to detail
      - Familiarity with source control systems (Git)
    
      Pluses
      - Experience with agile development processes
      - Appreciation of software development best practices, but knows when it is important to deliver code
      - Experience with git flow, Vagrant, Memcached, Amazon Web Services
      - Comfortable working on the command line
      - SQL optimization chops
    

[http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.h...](http://savefans.theresumator.com/apply/Iui6yk/Web-
Engineer.html?source=HN)

------
p_alexander
Palo Alto, CA - Stanford University - Full Stack Software Engineer

Apply: <http://bit.ly/hve1AT>

We're looking for a junior/mid level software engineer with an ability to work
on front and back end code. We have a Rails/Javascript UI that uses a RESTful
service built with Java (Spring, Hibernate, RESTlet) as its datastore.

Our team runs as closely to a startup as you can in the academic environment.
We're responsible for building BioPortal: <http://bioportal.bioontology.org>.
This isn't one of those research projects that produces a ton of theory but
nothing usable. We're responsible for a full production environment that gets
tens of millions of hits a month and have a full team of developers, including
proper managers and even some QA (this is huge in academia). The project is
well-funded by the NIH and we're halfway through year one of a five year
grant.

You'll have a huge say in how things get implemented. We're not scared to
incorporate new tech and definitely appreciate what people have to bring to
the table. You'll be encouraged to get things done with minimal supervision,
but everyone on the team is excited about talking through problems as needed.

Stanford Pros:

* Competitive compensation. Stanford likes to hire the best and we know we're competing with Google, Facebook, and everyone else. Salaries are competitive, obviously no access to options, bonuses, or profit-sharing :)

* Awesome benefits. This makes up for the lack of compensation to me. We get three weeks of vacation plus sick time plus PTO plus holidays. There's a two-week closure every December. Amazing health plans,. Free Caltrain and VTA. Alternative transit compensation. Healthy living incentives. Access to classes, gyms, libraries, and anything else the Stanford community has to offer.

* The work is incredibly meaningful and not profit-driven. Nothing wrong with profit, but if you're interested in just jumping into challenging work without worrying about money it can be a benefit.

* You work with people who are the best in the world at what they do.

* Travel opportunities for conferences on occasion.

Questions: palexander@stanford.edu

edit: formatting

------
lpolovets
Los Angeles, CA and Silicon Valley, CA -- Factual

Remote work is a definite possibility, but in-person is highly preferred. We
are looking for full-timers and interns.

Factual aims to be the place where people meet to share, improve, and mash-up
data. We have an awesome team that is still fairly small, and an incredible
CEO (he was the co-founder of Applied Semantics, which was sold to Google and
became AdSense). We recently raised a Series A from Andreessen-Horowitz, and
our customers include Facebook (we provide some of their Places data) and
Newsweek. We have lots of challenging problems to work on at all layers of the
stack: data cleaning and canonicalization, deduping, storage, serving, APIs,
etc. If you love data, Factual is the place to be.

We're looking for awesome Java generalists. Bonus points for experience with
MapReduce, developing NoSQL datastores and/or machine learning.

<http://www.factual.com/jobs>

You can also email me personally at leo -at- factual.com

------
bentlegen
Disqus is hiring engineers in San Francisco.

We're still only 16 people, so it's a terrific time to join our team,
especially if you're interested in scaling problems (we serve nearly 600m
uniques per month) or writing third-party JavaScript (our commenting widget is
installed on hundreds of thousands of websites).

More here: <http://disqus.theresumator.com/> <http://disqus.com>

------
nmueller
Menlo Park, CA: Ruby and C++ engineering positions. Full-time and intern.

Nearbuy Systems is looking for a few strong engineers to work on our indoor
LBS product. We're a year old startup with a focused four-person team and a
lot of exciting problems to solve. If you're interested in things like
computer vision, big data, parallel programming, distributed systems, site
operations or user interface design we'll have something for you to sink your
teeth into.

We use a lot of different technologies (Ruby, C++, CUDA, Javascript, Amazon
AWS...) and don't expect you to be experts in all of them. If you're a pro in
one, interested in the rest and excited about Agile drop me (Nate, VP
engineering) a line at jobs+hn@nearbuysystems.com.

 __Biking the SF2G Bayway route on Bike to Work Day? __Stop by our office
energizer station at 3565 Haven Ave and meet the team.

------
chairmanK
San Francisco, CA WeatherBill - <http://www.weatherbill.com/about/careers/>

WeatherBill is a technology startup based in San Francisco that helps people
adapt to climate change. We protect businesses and consumers from the
financial impact of adverse weather with automated weather insurance products
that can be customized and purchased online. We leverage big data and powerful
technologies to do really cool things, like running stochastic weather
simulations at massive scale, automating high-volume insurance payments and
financial risk monitoring systems, and providing web-based interactive data
mashups for farmers to visualize how the weather has historically impacted
harvests in their county and in nearby counties.

We raised $42 million in our most recent round of funding and are hiring 50
engineers and data scientists/quants to expand our success. We are looking for
ambitious, talented people who set the bar high by example and play well with
others. We believe in open collaboration, team-based product ownership, and
fast agile development cycles. We offer competitive pay and incentive stock
options, catered lunches, well-stocked selection of beverages, bike racks,
dog-friendly environment, loft space with rooftop access, and a great location
near South Park in the SOMA district of San Francisco.

Learn more and apply here: <http://www.weatherbill.com/about/careers/>. H1B
and remote candidates are welcome.

------
mncaudill
San Francisco - Flickr needs you!

We're currently looking for a backend engineer to help build new features that
millions and millions of people will use. If the idea of pushing code live a
dozen times a day while being the official caretaker of the White House and
the British monarchy's photos interests you, I want to talk to you. You can
email me at caudill -at- yahoo-inc.com.

------
mikebabineau
Redwood Shores, CA (SF Bay Area) - Engineers and more

EA2D is hiring! We're a new, autonomous studio within EA building cross-
platform social games for gamers. We've just launched our first game, Dragon
Age Legends:

<http://apps.facebook.com/dragonagelegends/>

We need help building:

* New features for Dragon Age Legends (big ones: real-time, mobile, etc.)

* New games for big-name IP (we have access to the full EA library)

* An epic social gaming platform (for both internal and external teams)

We're small (30 people) and scrappy. And we're growing fast: 0-200 servers in
the past 6 months. Tech stack is primarily AS3/Java backed by MongoDB, but we
also use Python, JavaScript, and Ruby. We have a highly automated
infrastructure running on AWS (EC2 w/ELBs and ASGs, EMR, SQS, etc., plus more
than a few super-secret/unreleased Amazon features). Buzzword potpourri
includes Chef, node.js, Google App Engine, Hive, Graphite, Tomcat, GitHub,
Pingdom, Loggly, PagerDuty, and continuous deployment. <3 DevOps.

We need platform, game, systems, and mobile engineers. We need data people and
people to run day-to-day operations. We need producers, marketing, and
designers. Some of our job listings are posted here:
<http://www.ea2d.com/jobs/>, but we have positions we haven't even finished
writing descriptions for.

If you're an A player, drop me a line: mikeb@ea2d.com

------
claytonm
Seattle, WA - Software Development Engineer

AWS - My team is looking for software engineers passionate about building new
web services. If you’re interested in building high performance distributed
systems, come join a new AWS service and influence the direction of the
leading cloud provider. We have several positions for a range of experience
levels. If you’re not in Seattle but are up for a change of scenery, Amazon
has a great relocation program that makes it extremely easy to join AWS.

<https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/133388/job> <https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/137679/job> <https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/137677/job>

AWS is an unique mix of startup culture/autonomy combined with the ability to
leverage the incredible infrastructure of Amazon/AWS. I’ve worked in AWS for
the past year and I’ve learned more in that time than I thought possible. I’m
an infrastructure person at heart, and at other companies I’ve worked for, I’m
always torn between doing the deep engineering that I love, or working on a
more customer focused product. In AWS, they are one and the same. I like
having scalability, availability, and performance as core features of the
product I’m building. Another thing I love about working in AWS is the impact
your work has - your service is used by thousands of developers, and those
developers use your service in ways you never imagined, which are then used by
millions of people.

------
wrs
Seattle (or San Francisco) - Designers and developers

Picture of Health makes tools that help people take care of people. We are
self-funded, pre-launch, and small (4 in Seattle, 2 in SF). This is an
opportunity to be in the first wave and help define how we do things.

What we most need right now is one or two great designers to own branding,
interaction, and visual design for our web and device products. We're building
consumer services, and having the right design will be important. We're
committed to making sure designers are full partners in the development
process. (See <http://vurl.me/AYRJ>)

The current dev team is me plus three former Hashrocketeers in downtown
Seattle. That's a great start, but we'd still love to hear from developers as
well. (See <http://vurl.me/AZHL>)

We'd prefer to keep the dev/design team in Seattle for now, but we could bend
this rule for an exceptional person who wants to be in SF.

BTW, my co-founder used to be CEO of Sun, so we have a lot of runway. Also, in
addition to the usual startup chaos, we have a few big-company perks like
salaries and health insurance. :)

Contact me at walter@pictureofhealth.com, or
<http://www.pictureofhealth.com/jobs>.

------
markcunningham
Austin, Texas Tippr - www.poweredbytippr.com

To apply, please send a resume to mark.cunningham@tippr.com

Tippr is a fast growing venture funded internet company that provides
technology to help local merchants acquire new customers. We are hiring
passionate, dedicated and brilliant engineers to join the core engineering
team. As part of the core engineering team you will work closely with the
product team in a fast paced, challenging environment to help shape the
technology landscape and culture of the core product.

Requirements Strong OO development background and deep experience developing
enterprise software \- 3+ years of software engineering experience in
Linux/Unix \- Extensive knowledge of open source technologies \- Experience
writing software that communicates directly with 3rd party software (payment
gateways, automation scripts, API’s) \- Ability to work with technical and
non-technical teams, in an extremely fast-paced environment \- Self-motivated
and reliable \- Strong UI design sense with the ability to adapt, take
critical feedback, and execute quickly on tasks

Pluses Experience working with Python \- Knowledge of Django \- Experience or
familiarity with cloud services (Amazon EC2 and S3, Rackspace, Linode) \-
Database experience a plus \- Previous start-up experience

------
ginkgoo
Boston, MA - Ginkgo BioWorks is a synthetic biology startup out of MIT that is
offering programming internships to develop CAD tools and software to support
our platform for genetic engineering of organisms:

<http://ginkgobioworks.com/careers.html>
<https://ginkgo.resumetracker.com/public/job_detail/84>

keywords: INTERN, DNA hacker, biotech

~~~
geuis
This sounds VERY cool. Too bad my experience is in web development.

~~~
ginkgoo
Actually, most of the team came from other engineering backgrounds. Ginkgo is
a great place for engineers to learn to hack biology.

------
SteveOS
Paris, France - Mimesis-Republic (creator of <http://www.mambanation.com>)

We are looking for a Scala Senior Software Engineer for working on
Scalability/Distributed-computing/Cloud computing on your virtual universe.
Ideally with experience in Scala or at least knowledges in Java but strong
willingness to learn Scala.

Mimesis-Republic is young, dynamic and rapidly growing company, mainly
composed of talented and passionate engineers. We are building a 3D virtual
universe with high graphical quality and strong ties to social networks. In
this context, we seek to improve our technology to be able to cope with
growing user demands.

Email me directly: steve.gury@gmail.com

------
dmarble
Palo Alto, CA; Washington, DC (full-time preferred, part-time possible if
you're an expert)

REMOTE ONLY for now, but it'd be great if you were local -- we're building out
a long-term team and will be setting up an office in the coming months.

I'm with a 5-person team working on a real-time web + mobile application. We
just finished a prototype, raised some seed money, and are headed for
greatness. Hopefully. This is a chance to work on some architecture from the
outset of the product. I'd prefer those who have a possibility of coming on
long-term as I build out the team, most likely around Palo Alto, but do have
immediate needs that lead me to consider splitting up short-term chunks of
development for freelancers. In any case, we're distributed for now so remote
is the only possibility.

backend: postgres, python, django, gevent + gunicorn

frontend: coffeescript, jQuery, backbone.js, socket.io, modernizr, compass

I'm looking for:

1\. Advanced web jacks-of-many-trades. You know a lot about several things
from above and have at least tried your hand at a demo app using the rest.
Backend/frontend/deployment.

2\. A specialized front-end dev who knows their javascript in-and-out. We're
designing a single page architecture for the most part. Mobile browser
experience would be good.

3\. Mobile app developers (native iPhone & Android, though we're considering
phonegap as well to get something out there faster).

We're staying distributed for now -- I'm based in Palo Alto but spend a fair
amount of time with some of the team in DC as well.

gmail - davidmarble

------
ynn4k
New Delhi/Remote possible. iApps.in is looking for

\- Business development/marketing manager

\- UI/UX designer

\- NLP researcher

iApps.in is a semantic search and discovery engine for the App Store that
combines the social, semantic and mobile internet technologies to connect
users with the apps they want. For more details see <http://iapps.in/jobs>

~~~
siddhant
You should also post about your job opening on HSI -
<http://hackerstreet.in/item?id=5950>

------
ghotli
Memphis, TN - Infrastructure Engineer

We design/develop/scale an interactive mapping platform. Our early products
were all about superimposing cell phone coverage for carriers on a world map
for them to embed in their websites. Now we have a platform for in-browser
comparative analysis of arbitrary spatial information. We currently load it up
with information about the wireless, cable, and telecom industries.

I'm looking for talented engineers who can get down and dirty with
optimization, configuration management, distributed systems, or architecture
design.

Stuff you'll be fooling with: Solr, HDFS, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Chef, EC2,
Javascript, Ruby, and C. Knowledge of Pacemaker/Heartbeat, Chubby/ZooKeeper,
AMQP, Flume/Scribe, BigTable/Dynamo inspired systems, or Scala is a plus.

We also have a position open for a junior developer if these are things you
find interesting and you're willing to learn. That position would be more
focused on Javascript and Rails work initially.

<http://www.americanroamer.com/>

<http://www.cellmaps.com/>

<http://www.mapelements.com/>

------
cristinacordova
Palo Alto, CA - Pulse is hiring for our downtown Palo Alto, CA office
(adjacent to the CalTrain station). We're looking for iphone, android, and
backend engineers. We're backed by 5 venture firms and are reinventing the way
news is read on mobile devices. Each of our team members works on all areas of
product development including programming, design, testing and communicating
with our incredibly engaged user base. Send us your resume at
jobs@alphonsolabs.com! Find out more about opportunities to join our team
here: <http://www.alphonsolabs.com/jobs>

~~~
tejaswiy
Hi! Was looking through your website, it doesn't say anything about sponsoring
H1Bs. Do you do visa transfers if someone's already working in the US?

------
zbailey
Atlanta, GA - Pardot Marketing Automation (<http://www.pardot.com>)

Pardot is hiring software developers to help us build and maintain our
Prospect Insight web application marketing automation system. This role will
expose you to a variety of projects and allow you to significantly expand your
development skill set. We pride ourselves with having an awesome work
environment that includes large, dual monitors, fast machines, and a variety
of operating system choices (Mac, Linux, and PC).

Responsibilities:

Back-end code development in PHP on symfony Front-end development using HTML +
jQuery Unit testing (PHPUnit, etc) Technical documentation

Requirements:

B.A./B.S./M.S. with a strong academic record. One to five years of post-
graduate programming experience. Strong interest in technology or marketing.
Overall fluency in software development.

Please include the following in your cover letter when you apply:

In your favorite programming language, write a recursive function that takes
in an integer n and outputs the first n numbers in the fibonacci sequence in
order starting with 0.

Email zach.bailey@pardot.com and mention hacker news for preferential
treatment :)

------
lovitt
Washington, DC (or remote).

SB Nation is a media/technology startup. You might have seen us discussed on
HN recently as the new home of former Engadget editors Josh Topolsky, Nilay
Patel, and friends.

[http://joshuatopolsky.com/post/4327161218/this-is-my-next-
pr...](http://joshuatopolsky.com/post/4327161218/this-is-my-next-project)

We're hiring Ruby developers and operations engineers:

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/developer>

<http://www.sbnation.com/jobs/ops_engineer>

Today, we're a network of 300+ sports news sites & communities. This Fall,
we're launching a consumer technology news site led by our new and awesome
team of tech journalists. We have a lot to figure out in the meantime. We need
your help.

Our investors include Accel Partners, Allen & Company, Comcast Interactive
Capital, and Khosla Ventures. We get around 22 million unique visitors every
month.

Some recent press:

* Team From Engadget Makes Jump to SB Nation <http://www.nytimes.com/2011/04/04/business/media/04carr.html>

* Why sports is driving innovation in journalism: [http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-th...](http://markcoddington.com/2010/10/08/why-sports-has-taken-the-lead-in-newsroom-innovation/)

* Harvard's Nieman Journalism Lab: [http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-f...](http://www.niemanlab.org/2010/06/sb-nation-ceo-on-how-were-fans-of-teams-not-sports-t-v-shows-not-t-v-and-what-that-means-for-news/)

------
shadchnev
Forward Internet Group in London, UK: <http://www.forward.co.uk>

We're a young entrepreneurial company that bootstrapped its way from its
founder bedroom to a 150-strong company with very healthy profits in 6 years
without any external capital. We are behind uswitch.com, getinvisiblehand.com,
omio.com, justcages.co.uk, petvillas.co.uk, forward3d.co.uk etc. You can take
a look at who we are and what we do at <http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk>.

We have been doubling our revenues every single year (up to £118m in 2010) and
plan to continue to do it as long as possible. So, we need great people!

We're looking for great developers (and many other roles too) to work on a
variety of exciting online projects. We use Clojure, Ruby, Hadoop, Node.js,
Sinatra etc.

Above all we're looking for smart, ambitious, entrepreneurial people. Full job
spec is here: <http://www.forward.co.uk/careers> or here:
<http://www.forwardtechnology.co.uk/>

And it's fun to work here: you choose the hardware you want, you buy the books
you need, the hours are flexible, no dress code, the people are reasonable and
the entertainment budget is generous: for example the entire company hangs out
in Las Vegas night clubs and casinos for 4 days every December, not to mention
other trips.

To find out more email me at evgeny.shadchnev@forward.co.uk with your CV.

p.s. sorry, all our devs are on-site, we don't hire remote devs. Also, given
the recent changes to the immigration laws in the UK, it will be very
challenging (maybe even impossible) for us to arrange a visa unless you're an
EU national or already have a work permit.

~~~
beck5
You will be hearing from me!

------
Jeema3000
Columbus, OH. eRetailing Associates LLC (<http://www.eretailing.com>). We're
currently looking for a fulltime mid-level software developer. This would be
working at our office on the north side of Columbus.

What do we is sell apparel online (mostly geared towards women), that can be
customized using our web-based design center. The main technologies are
Perl/Flash/Javascript/HTML5 in an EC2 Linux/MySQL environment, although of
course desire and ability to learn is fine in lieu of having experience with
these specific technologies.

It's a fairly laid back work environment, and since the team (and company) is
small, technical experimentation and lack of bureaucracy is pretty much the
norm. We have several new initiatives in the works, so that's why we need to
hire another developer.

Any involvement in development activities outside of work is a definite plus.
Feel free to visit our website, take a look around, and send your info to
jobs@eretailing.com if you're interested...

------
justinsw
Mountain View, CA - local preferred but remote considered for right candidate,
interns welcome

Solum (<http://www.solumtech.com>) is looking for software developers,
mechanical engineers, and scientists to help with the development and
deployment of our soil nutrient measurement technology. We're a Khosla
Ventures backed company working to revolutionize agriculture by providing a
quantitative, information-driven approach to farm management practices. Our
first measurement systems are currently being deployed with our initial
customers in California, Iowa, and Illinois, and we have a great need for good
developers to help us build up our platform to manage and analyze the
information generated by these systems.

This is a very technically challenging problem with a huge economic and
environmental impact. If you are interested, feel free to contact me directly
(white@solumtech.com) or email our jobs account (jobs@solumtech.com).

------
paulrademacher
Mountain View (by CalTrain)

Tasty Labs

Founded by joshu (Delicious), myself (HousingMaps), and Nick Nguyen, we're
going to help people get stuff done. Small team, pre-launch, fully funded
(USV, a16z, ...). A bit about us here: <http://tcrn.ch/h1GiOd>
<http://tcrn.ch/fTbQ9j>

Our job requirement: you love coding and you love building products full of
delight. We're huge fans of personal projects -- what do you build on your own
time, from your own imagination?

Drop us a line at jobs@tastylabs.com

------
joshu
Tasty Labs is hiring in Mountain View. <http://tastylabs.com/>

We are building a useful social platform.

We are hiring engineer #4 with equity and compensation to match. We are
looking for full stack engineers but a focus on mobile or IR would be welcome.
We are especially fond of people with public projects and have code to review.

------
ivanzhao
Inkling, San Francisco, CA.

Inkling is an iPad textbook/publishing startup. We are pretty much hiring in
ANY POSITION - from the JavaScript/Python/iOS to UI/UX design to marketing to
product management. We are Sequoia backed and just recently secured another
round of funding from the top publishers themselves.

The team is lean and flat. Located in the downtown SF, TV-celebrity chef in
house, plus generous salary and options.

<http://www.inkling.com/jobs/openings/>

Contact me if you are interested (ivanhzhao at gmail.com).

------
calbear81
Sunnyvale/Mountain View, CA - Software Engineers

Room 77 - We are looking to hire several more software engineers to join our
rapidly growing team. Room 77 is building the world's first hotel room
database and search engine and looking to reinvent how people plan and book
their hotel lodging online. You can see more details here and also try your
hand at solving a few of our puzzles. <http://www.room77.com/jobs.html>

Our engineering team is 5 members right now with backgrounds from Google and
Facebook. We're funded and since launching two months ago, we've already
received recognition as the Best Overall Startup at the LAUNCH Conference and
the audience choice award at the Web 2.0 startup showcase.

Benefits: Competitive salary + equity, 401k program, free lunch daily +
snacks/drinks. We try to have lunch as a team daily and put together fun
events monthly to foster a fun working atmosphere.

------
_mattb
Fremont, CA - Engineers of all sorts, Interns and Full-Time

Redwood Systems is developing a web-enabled platform for powering and
controlling LED lights in commercial spaces and datacenters. Our system
collects a large amount of very granular sensor data and we use this
information to save energy and increase our clients' productivity. Our
engineers work closely with big-name clients to deliver solutions and shape
the direction of our product. It's an awesome time to be working here.

We're about 50 people now and are hiring engineers for backend development,
sales support, application development, manufacturing, and power systems
development. See our full list of openings here:
<http://redwoodsystems.com/about-us/careers> Interns are being hired in many
of the same fields. Feel free to get in touch with me directly -- mball -at-
redwoodsys.com

------
adamt
We're a small (~10 person), profitable, self-funded, UK company based in
Cambridge doing over >US$1m a year in revenue. We are doing interesting things
around video/content distribution over the Internet. We're looking to add more
coders to our team. At a high level we're recruiting in two areas:
C++/Linux/Boost/Networking and Python/Jquery/Django. Happy for remote working
if able to travel to Cambridge once a week. For more details - send me an
email (email in my profile).

~~~
JCB_K
your email is not visible (it needs to be in the About field, otherwise it's
not visible for others)

~~~
adamt
Fixed. Thanks.

------
gidgreen
Tel Aviv, Israel - Copyscape, the leading online plagiarism search engine, is
seeking a senior software architect/developer.

Copyscape has millions of users worldwide and a strong online brand:

<http://www.copyscape.com/about.php> <http://www.copyscape.com/press.php>

The candidate will work directly with the CTO and quickly receive a high level
of autonomy and responsibility while working on strategic core development
projects.

We value knowledge of web mining algorithms, search engine technology and
scalable system architectures.

Experience with PHP, MySQL and assembly-style C also a plus, but we know the
best developers can pick up new languages quickly.

Flexible working location and highly competitive pay for the right candidate.
Full-time or part-time position to be paid on a consulting basis.

Contact Gideon Greenspan at: jobs-2011@copyscape.com

------
malcolmong
New York, NY Skillshare: <http://www.skillshare.com/careers>

Skillshare is a small yet fast-growing NYC-based web startup that is working
on creating a platform to learn anything, from anyone. Our mission is to flip
the traditional notion of education on its head and revolutionize learning.

We're looking for Engineers / Developers to add to our Tech team.

Our technologies include: PHP (Yii), nginx & Apache, MySQL, MongoDB, CSS
(SASS), jQuery, Amazon AWS. Experience with Analytics and/or Recommendation
Algorithms a plus.

You will have the opportunity to work directly with our co-founders, both of
whom have worked at successful companies in the past, including: OMGPOP, Hot
Potato (acq by Facebook), Behance, and Razorfish.

You may learn more about us here: <http://bit.ly/kkFVZn>

Contact: careers@skillshare.com

------
thomd
Cambridge and Brighton, UK - Aptivate

We are an established organisation in the international development sector who
are passionate about using technology for social good. The core of our work is
in providing IT services to help others in the sector achieve their goals,
which means things like; apps for health service surveying, tools for relief
situation logistics, APIs for aid spending transparency (and much more). We
also work as facilitators and trainers, often in country, to assist change and
build local skills.

We're looking for skilled web developers (Python/Django) who are also
interested in contributing at all levels of the organisation. For details see
<http://www.aptivate.org/job-web-developer>, or email me at tomd+hn at
aptivate.org if you have any questions.

------
jacoblyles
Palo Alto, CA

Game Closure - [http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/game-closure-makes-it-a-
bre...](http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/17/game-closure-makes-it-a-breeze-to-
build-multiplayer-cross-platform-games/)

Making multiplatform games shouldn't mean rewriting 10x in 10 different
languages. Game Closure's HTML5 gaming SDK bridges the gap between browsers
and mobile devices, allowing pure JavaScript games to run at native speeds.
Also, the benefits of multiplayer gaming shouldn't be out of reach for 99% of
studios due to the complexities of real-time networking. Game Closure has a
core focus on providing multiplayer-as-a-service.

We have one of the most technical teams in the space and are looking for
kickass developers up and down the stack. Send us examples of your work at
jobs@gameclosure.com.

We offer competitive salaries, benefits, and equity.

------
jiffylu
San Francisco, CA

Dailyaisle.com - www.dailyaisle.com <http://dailyaisle.tumblr.com/>

We are in the 500 Startups Summer accelerator class and are looking for
talented front-end developers or designers. This is a great opportunity to
join a startup at the ground floor and learn how to start and scale a company.
Not to mention, you will be able to network with the 500 Startups mentors.

We are looking to hire both interns and full-time positions.

------
lanna
Full time remote Scala developers in Canada.

We are not looking for specific skills, but for people with great experience.
Any good developer can learn the basics of a programming language or framework
in a couple of days, but experience is something that takes years to build.

It is fine if you don't know Scala yet, but you have to be willing to learn
it. Do some research and tell us what you have learned about the language, it
will impress us.

We offer above market compensation, a flexible schedule, and you are allowed
to work 20% of your time on open source projects. Telecommuting is welcome,
but you have to be resident in Canada.

To apply, compile and run the following Scala code:

object ApplyTo extends Application { val k = "gWU`UAXYjT[ig\\\\\\\eBWca";
println(k map {c => (c - k.size).toChar toLower}) }

------
sethco
San Francisco & Washington DC. Engineers, engineers in test, designers (we
especially need visual and user experience designers!)

OPOWER is an energy efficiency & smart grid company working with utilities and
their customers to help them save energy. We are fully funded with a great
business and strong growth and it is also a fun place to work. Our core
product is written in java; we use ruby for internal tools and test automation
and for some new product initiatives.

<http://opowerjobs.com>, you can apply for interesting positions there or feel
free to email me seth.cousins @ opower.com and I'm happy to answer questions
and help you get through the recruiting inbox faster.

------
remi
(Quebec City, Canada) We’re looking for iOS, Android and Web (front-end and
back-end) developers. We’re a small Ruby/mobile shop based in Quebec City,
working with some of the largest companies in Canada on exciting projects as
well as building our own products.

<http://www.mirego.com/en/>

<http://vie.mirego.com/>

~~~
DavidChouinard
Interesting. I'm a Montrealer currently busy for the summer, but _very_
curious in this opportunity for afterwards. Definitely saving this link.

------
agranig
Vienna, Austria

Sipwise - <http://www.sipwise.com>

Sipwise develops and integrates open-source VoIP soft-switches for Europe's
biggest Cable operators.

We're hiring full-time, on-site Perl developers and VoIP engineers, check
[http://www.sipwise.com/news/jobs/sipwise-is-hiring-perl-
web-...](http://www.sipwise.com/news/jobs/sipwise-is-hiring-perl-web-
developers-around-vienna/) and [http://www.sipwise.com/news/jobs/sipwise-is-
hiring-voip-engi...](http://www.sipwise.com/news/jobs/sipwise-is-hiring-voip-
engineers-around-vienna/) for details. If you need to relocate, we'll of
course assist you in finding a nice place.

------
jumby
Mesa, AZ or Redwood City, CA

I am hiring a junior to mid level PHP (ewww, people still use that?!) engineer
to join my team of 7 developers. Frontend, backend or a mix of both - choose
your own adventure on my team as we have a need for everything. LAMP stack.
Medium sized and profitable company with interesting data sets, good benefits
and engaging work.

REMOTE work is always a possibility. We have a number of full-time remote
engineers and use Skype to communicate almost exclusively within the team.

A rather "HR" description:
[http://tbe.taleo.net/NA11/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=OP...](http://tbe.taleo.net/NA11/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=OPENLANE&cws=4&rid=628)

------
famousactress
San Francisco, CA - REMOTE considered for right candidate

Elation EMR is a talented, small, angel-invested team of folks working hard to
build much better tools for Physicians.

There's only 5 of us (you'd be #6!) and we've got load of pretty exciting
technical and product challenges to crack. Our tech stack today includes
javascript, jQuery, Python, Django, Celery, Redis, and Java. We'd be
especially thrilled to find someone who'd really enjoy taking some ownership
of our front end, but we'd love to talk to anyone talented and interested in
what we're up to.

Learn more about our product, team, and open positions here:
<http://elationemr.com> \- - Thanks!

------
m0hit
Location Labs is hiring in Emeryville (East Bay).

We are a an extremely fast growing, profitable company building mobile and
location based solutions for family safety. Currently we are working on mobile
platforms that are already getting wide distribution through carriers.

We're looking for infrastructure and mobile engineers, as well as product
managers for building new safety products and extremely scalable platforms
such for spatial storage, location services, and remote device management for
smartphones.

email me (address in HN profile), in case you want to know more about the kind
of work, environment or other things.

<http://www.locationlabs.com/jobs/>

~~~
realitygrill
Your address is hidden... I would like to know more about the work :)

------
bostonpete
Burlington, MA - C++ software development of engineering desktop products.

Exa Corporation (www.exa.com) is a CAE software company (primarily used for
automotive design). We have a variety of positions open on our website, but
I'm particularly focused on filling a couple of spots in my group. Here's the
craigslist posting since it's not up on our website yet:

    
    
      http://boston.craigslist.org/nwb/sof/2351131911.html
    

I manage a team of three (including me) and I'm looking to add two developers
for a big project that's coming up. Shoot me an e-mail if you have any
interest or want more details -- the e-mail in the posting (swppjobs@exa.com),
will come to me.

------
nagoo
Operations Engineer at ShowClix Ticketing Pittsburgh, PA

ShowClix, a fast-growing, venture-backed Ticketing Company, is looking for an
Operations Engineer to help us manage and scale our cloud based ticketing
platform.

Learn more: [http://showclix.theresumator.com/apply/UKzIwR/Operations-
Eng...](http://showclix.theresumator.com/apply/UKzIwR/Operations-
Engineer.html)

------
phillytom
Conshohocken, PA - Monetate

We have fun problems at scale - real-time decision making plus web scale data.
We have hired people from HN before and are always looking to meet new people.

We sell SAAS to internet retailers allowing them to test site content, target
to visitor segments, and personalize web experiences.

Currently hiring for positions here: <http://monetate.com/about/jobs/> \-
primarily product engineers, front-end developers.

We work primarily in Python and Javascript but are looking for talented
engineers of any background who like solving new problems.

We are backed by First Round Capital and are growing quickly.

Please feel free to email me at tjanofsky at monetate.

~~~
wyclif
Do you accept interns without CS degrees? I hope you do-- I've heard a lot of
great things about Monetate.

~~~
phillytom
We do - we don't have degree requirements for anyone.

------
neiljohnson
London - Summer INTERN and Permanent hires

OpenMarket <http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers>
<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/sysdev>
<http://www.mxtelecom.com/uk/careers/roles/softdev>

Hiring Software Developers and Systems Developers for mobile messaging and
payments, might be your cup of tea....

We're a Java MySQL shop with some C++, Python and Scala around the edges, but
really we just want passionate programmers.

questions to neil.johnson at openmarket.com

------
dh0913
Know about web hosting? Want to work from home for a fast growing, very
successful web hosting company that's committed to providing quality customer
service? Check out A Small Orange.

We're hiring web designers, Linux system administrators, technical support
folks, and more.

Benefits include competitive pay, an excellent benefits package, ability to
work from home, lots of paid time off, paid time off to do community service,
and much more.

Details and application instructions: <http://jobs.asmallorange.com/>

Questions - jobs@asmallorange.com

(When contacting us / applying, mention you heard about our openings on HN.)

------
paraschopra
Delhi, India

Visual Website Optimizer <http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/careers.php>

We hired 3 engineers last month. Hiring more engineers this month. We have
LAMP stack with heavy front-end (based on jQuery/JavaScript).

Also hiring sales/BD guys. Join us if you want to dent the marketing
optimization world.

------
AntiRush
Game Closure - Palo Alto CA.

Have you built your own sweet HTML5 game? At Game Closure, we are building a
cross-platform HTML5-based gaming SDK (iOS, Android, and browser for now).
Shoot us an email at jobs@gameclosure.com. We will pay for your travel if we
want to interview you. We are hiring for the following positions: Game
Developer: Experience building games and knowledge of javascript. Show us your
games! Platform Engineer: Deep expertise in some of the following - iOS,
Android, WebGL/OpenGL, javascript, HTML5. Network Engineer: Deep expertise in
real-time networking technologies on the web.

------
nolanbrown23
San Francisco, CA - Millennial Media, the largest independent mobile ad
network, is looking for an Account Manager for Publisher Services.
[http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/account-manager-publisher-services-sf/)

Baltimore, MD - Engineers are also being hired at our Baltimore headquarters.
See the link below for more info. [http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers...](http://www.millennialmedia.com/about-
millennialmedia/careers/)

~~~
paul7986
Im a Front End Dev/Designera(3 years exp.) living in outskirts of Baltimore.
Might you guys have an upcoming need or position for my current skill-sets?

~~~
lawnchair
I work at Millennial... shoot me your resume. Email is in my profile.

------
js2
Mountain View, CA -- RockMelt is looking for developers: Windows (C++), Mac
(C++, Objective-C), Dev-Ops (Java, Python with sysadmin/operations
experience).

The RockMelt desktop browser is based on Chromium, and our backend is hosted
with AWS.

<http://www.rockmelt.com/jobs.html>

On-site preferred, but remote ok.

jay@rockmelt.com

------
jwegan
Palo Alto, CA

Shopkick - <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html>

Shopkick is a startup looking to use mobile to transform retail shopping.
Macy's, Best Buy, Target, and Proctor and Gamble are just a few of our
partners. We are backed with $20 million in funding from Kleiner Perkins and
Greylock Partners. Right now we're hiring mobile developers, server-side
developers, and more! We're still small, only about 25 employees, but we are
growing fast.

Apply online at <http://www.shopkick.com/jobs.html>

~~~
abossy
We sponsor H1Bs.

------
techscruggs
Austin, TX - Ruby Programmer AcademicWorks - Scholarship Management in a SAAS
environment.

We are working with a lot of cool technologies: Ruby 1.9.2, Rails 3.0.5, HTML
5, Jquery 1.5, Postgres 9.0, Redis 2.0 (yeah, yeah, yeah, we'll be upgrading
2.2 soon), Chef, AWS hosting and the list goes on ...

We are vigilante about getting the bullshit out of the way and doing what it
takes to make coding fun.

We value passionate people, but won't sacrifice a healthy work/life balance.

We are an early stage, but funded and have more demand for our product than we
thought!

Contact me if you would like to know more: aaron@academicworks.com

------
jbicket
Meraki / <http://meraki.com> / San Francisco We are re-imagining how
enterprise networking gear should work. We started with wireless and have
moved into routers. We have a ton of customers (our website has case studies)
but have a small, tight-nit engineering team.

I am looking for people that like building web uis (javascript/ruby/scala),
backend engineers, and firmware hackers. We have openings on the business side
also. Email me if you're interested. I'm the CTO. jbicket@meraki.com

------
hendler
Cambridge, MA

BetterLesson - <http://betterlesson.org>

We're hiring lead designer and product manager, and several tech positions.
We're mostly LAMP(hp),jQuery with some SOLR and Scala. We're small enough that
contributions of everyone new will be very significant, funded enough so we'll
be growing fast. Help change k-12 education!

You can use <http://betterlesson.theresumator.com/apply> or just email me -
jonathan.hendler at betterlesson.org

------
douglasjsellers
Los Angeles (remote/H1B for the right fit) - Ruby on Rails Developers

Tired of just not doing evil and actually want to do GOOD? If so, check out
@good worldwide (www.good.is). GOOD is a small startup in West Hollywood
focused on building tools and relationships for people looking to push the
world forward. We are currently looking for some super talented junior and
senior software engineers to help us build out a a next generation social
entrepreneurial-ship platform. Interested? Email me at doug <at> goodinc.com

------
nkohari
Raleigh, NC

Rally Software (AgileZen Team) - Generalist engineer

This might look familiar, since we posted a similar opening last month. (We
actually filled that opening via Hacker News!) This is a new position, similar
to the previous one -- we're looking for someone very strong in and passionate
about UI/UX work.

Our app is a SaaS project management system that makes it easy for users to
visualize their work. While Rally's primary business is enterprise software,
AgileZen's customers are primarily small teams and startups.

We started as a two-founder startup in Ohio in 2009 and were acquired by Rally
in 2010. We're now a team of five with intentions of expanding to seven by the
end of the year. We think and act very much like a startup, report to the CTO,
and operate with relative autonomy within the company.

Experience in any development ecosystem (.NET, Java, Ruby, Python) is great,
but JavaScript knowledge is a major plus. Our frontend is a whole bunch of
JavaScript and CoffeeScript, and we're exploring doing more with Node.JS on
the backend. We like people who are good at lots of things, and excellent at a
few.

Review My App link on HN (from our launch in 2009):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=691673>

More about us at: <http://agilezen.com/>

More about the job at: <http://bit.ly/kZrHzs>

------
pwalsh
Boulder, CO or Bozeman, MT

RightNow Technologies - <http://www.rightnow.com/>

We are looking for talented individuals for an open Senior Frontend Cloud
Engineer position at a fast growing, fast paced cloud services company.

At RightNow, our mission is to Rid the World of Bad Experiences. Our cloud-
based customer experience suite empowers companies to provide high end
customer support via online interactive chat, web, email, phone, facebook and
twitter. We power the customer experience for large organizations like Nikon,
Orbitz, Tivo, Sony and more and we manage interactions with more than 8
million customers every day.

This is an opportunity to work with an agile team of creative individuals who
are involved in cutting edge cloud technology within a successful, fast
growing company. We're looking for web developers who know web technologies
inside and out and write clean, well-designed, readable and elegant code.

If this is you, prove it by submitting your resume using our github
application: <http://github.com/rightnowtech/rnt-webdev-application>.

For a full list of open positions at RightNow and more traditional resume
submission, please see our careers page: <http://www.rightnow.com/company-
careers.php>

------
jollaris
New York, NY (Brooklyn)

Carrot Creative - <http://carrotcreative.com/careers/>

We're looking to hire in multiple full-time positions immediately. Carrot
Creative is a new-media marketing agency headquartered in Brooklyn, NY,
specializing in social media strategy, design and development. Our campaigns
can range from iOS app development, web software, to platform applications
(FB, 4sq, twitter, et all)

All applicants are strongly advised to work on-site in Brooklyn, NY (DUMBO
neighborhood) - which usually isn't an issue as we think we provide a fun
atmosphere which includes full kitchen, game room, kegerator and beautiful
views of Manhattan, BK Bridge and Manhattan Bridge.

Our technology stack is project specific but looking for people with
experience or interest in nearly all stacks. Our projects range from Ruby &
PHP builds, iOS development, to front-end dev. Our preferred tech stack
typically involves a framework of choice (Rails, Sinatra, Fuel, CodeIgniter)
and fun supporting techs like Mongo, JQuery, nodejs, and anything else that
might best serve our clients.

Full-time Positions include benefits and competitive salaries. We are
currently looking for:

\- iOS developers \- Sr. Web Developers \- Jr. Web Developers

Please check out - <http://carrotcreative.com/>

Questions - kyle@carrotcreative.com / @kylemac

------
earthaid
Boston, MA - Ruby/Rails Engineers

Earth Aid ( <http://earthaid.net> ) is newly venture-backed by Point Judith
Capital as well as strategic and angel investors who have built and scaled
some of the most successful businesses today. We've been called "the killer
app for energy efficiency" ( <http://bit.ly/dZBy7q> ) and our work has been
featured in publications such as Mashable ( <http://on.mash.to/hqyZqF> ),
TechCrunch, The New York Times ( <http://nyti.ms/ayzLHb> ), The Washington
Post, and The Philadelphia Inquirer. We currently have small offices in San
Francisco and Washington, DC, and we're now consolidating our presently
distributed dev team and HQ into a brand new office opening in
Boston/Cambridge in May!

We are looking for people who want to work on incredibly complex problems and
come up with solutions that will change the world. This is an opportunity to
not only work with a dynamic group of people, but also the opportunity to
build a platform that's revolutionizing the way we look at energy consumption.
We want the best and the brightest. People who work hard and play hard. People
who want to make an impact. Why be a cog in the wheel when you can help steer
the ship?

Learn more about our very competitive salaries, excellent benefits, cool
culture, and small arsenal of office helicopter drones at:
<http://www.earthaidjobs.com>, and send us an e-mail at jobs at earthaid dot
net

------
ayu
San Francisco, CA

Expensify - Engineering Generalists <https://www.expensify.com/jobs>

H1B very welcome.

We're a small and super close family. Who should you be? Be fluent in at least
two of the following: C++, mobile app dev, PHP, JQuery. Be smart, fun, and
nice and want to change the world :-)

Bonus points for appreciation of lulz, and of electronic music.

App details are on the website, please give as much time with it as you'd like
us to give you. Oh, and, let them know Ayumi sent you from HN.

------
chuckharmston
Washington, DC

Threespot - <http://threespot.com>

Threespot is a mid-sized digital communications agency that focuses on the do-
gooding world: nonprofits, foundations, and government agencies. We're a
tight-knit bunch of whip smart folks trying to do great things through our
incredible array of clients, which includes: ACLU, Brookings Institution,
Conservation International, Humane Society, Knight Foundation, MacArthur
Foundation, National Park Service, Peace Corps, Planned Parenthood, and
Smithsonian Institution.

In the technology department we're hiring multiple developers for two
positions:

Front-End Developer: <http://www.threespot.com/about/jobs/developer/>

Web Software Engineer/Developer: <http://www.threespot.com/about/jobs/sw-
engineer/>

Though we're open to candidates with all sorts of backgrounds, I think it's
fair to say that we'd prefer backend folks with experience in one or more MVC
frameworks, especially Django and Rails.

We're also hiring art directors, graphic designers, project managers, and
more: <http://www.threespot.com/about/>

Cover letter, resume, and salary history to hr@threespot.com

------
mikepk
Boston, MA - Technologists / Python enthusiasts / "full stack" devs

Smarterer (<http://smarterer.com>) is looking for people to join our core
technology team. <http://smarterer.com/blog/jobs/software-developer/> We're
addressing a very real pain-point from a unique perspective.

We're very early so joining now means you get to have a huge impact on the
product, the company, the vision and the technology. There are lots of
interesting product, algorithm, gaming, infrastructure and scaling challenges.
We're using Python (not Django), but we're not language-religious. Anyone who
loves web tech, big problems, big systems, design, products and programming
might be a good fit.

We're also giving people who join our technology team a budget of $4001 to
build their ideal dev environment (monitors, systems, mobile devices).
[http://smarterer.com/blog/2011/04/21/4001-ways-youll-help-
us...](http://smarterer.com/blog/2011/04/21/4001-ways-youll-help-us-build-
smarterer/)

Sorry, no remote right now. The early core team needs to be local to really
gel (just from my personal and previous startup experience).

if you're interested, email me: mikepk@smarterer.com

~~~
baltcode
Is your developer position page at <http://smarterer.com/blog/jobs/python-
developer/Developer> supposed to give a 404?

------
thakadu
San Jose, CA; San Francisco CA

Milo.com (acquired by eBay in Dec 2010)

We are looking for Machine Learning Engineers: <http://milo.com/job-
description?jvi=oxDBVfwq,job>

We are doing some interesting projects involving machine learning. In addition
there are other areas we are looking to hire in such as full stack engineers.
We are very Python heavy and a fun environment to work in. Please apply via
link or contact me directly.

------
Penningtonjeff
philadelphia, PA, Children's Hospital of Philadelphia - The Sr.
Programmer/Quality Engineer within the Center for Biomedical Informatics will
establish quality assurance as a core competency of our rapidly growing,
entrepreneurial R&D software group __. We’re looking for a unique individual
who is interested in moving beyond typical QA roles and responsibilities,
someone who is driven to create new methods for testing complex biomedical
software. This need is driven by translation of our successful research
applications into clinical practice, and our software stack is well on it’s
way to open-source release. Our environment requires an experienced QA
professional who considers writing code to be a big part of QA, so this hybrid
position demands an individual with a balance of quality assurance
engineering, advanced programming, configuration management, and performance
benchmarking skills who can quickly apply this knowledge to define a “best
path” for a variety of projects that use a wide variety of technologies.

[http://jobs.chop.edu/philadelphia/technology/jobid1100287-se...](http://jobs.chop.edu/philadelphia/technology/jobid1100287-senior-
programmer_quality-engineer-jobs)

------
andrewvc
Los Angeles / Santa Monica CA

www.vokle.com

We've got a fun codebase, switching between, Ruby/Rails, Clojure/Java, and
Backbone.js. You'll be on a small team (it'll just be you and me) and be able
to make a big impact on not just the code base now, but the future direction
of our company from an engineering perspective.

We're not so concerned with your background in these specific technologies as
we are in your ability to pick them up in the future.

If you're interested, email me at: andrew@vokle.com

------
newy
Opzi. YC enterprise software startup, hiring software engineers (full time and
intern) in SF. If you're from Vancouver, BC, drop us a line as well.

What We Do: At Opzi, we're building real-time business collaboration software.
Our first product aims to change the way people share knowledge within a team
or company.

Founders & Funding: Euwyn (from Vancouver) was Cornell CS '04, JD from Cornell
Law '07. Ambert was Stanford EE '06. Funded by Y Combinator, Ron Conway, First
Round Capital, Paul Buchheit (creator of Gmail) and many others.

Tech Stack: Rails, Node, Backbone (lots of JS).

Who We're Looking For: We're mostly impressed by what you've made rather than
the grades you earned in school. You should have a strong demonstrated
interest in modern web development (i.e. have some projects and/or a Github
account to show) as well as an ability to learn quickly and work
independently. Ruby and Javascript experience would be great, but no sweat if
you're more comfortable in C++ or Python.

How to Apply: Complete 1 or 2 of the programming challenges at the URL below,
and send to euwyn@opzi.com, along with a quick email with a little bit about
why you're interested.

<http://opzi.posterous.com/>

------
tapperg
Menlo Park, CA. Looking for Engineer/ technical co-founder.

ShoppTag - shopptag.com

We are: ShoppTag. ShoppTag is a SLOMO (social/local/mobile) commerce platform.
We’re doing some very interesting things—technically and businessly. We’re
Greg, Umair, Dave. Greg is a successful CEO/ serial entrepreneur (builder of
2-time “Inc 5000” company, etc.) with a clear vision and super leadership
skills. Umair is a brilliant Product Manager who’s getting our MVP out the
door, so people can actually see what we’re doing. Dave is our web guy. He’s
ultra smart too.

We won 1st Place at Lean Startup Boston challenge, in March 2011.

We’re focused on “mobile consumer retail commerce”, because it’s the biggest
market anywhere. The opportunity for mobile retail makes us downright giddy.
And our technology plans are so exciting, you’ll say, “wow, that’s really
cool, can I get involved too?” Yes, and if you join us now, you’ll get a good
chunk of equity ownership also.

We have lots of investor interest and we’re currently raising capital (Series
A) to build out our platform & team.

You are: A rockstar engineer, co-founder caliber. You see the potential for
mobile (ie, it’s not just a phone dummy, it’s _the_ personal sensor for the
offline world, capturing all sorts of really valuable data). You’re equally
bright, highly motivated, idea-driven. And you know how to get things done.
You’re ready to do something big. You want to develop super interesting
technology. You want to be part of an A-level team. And you eventually want to
make a sh*tload of money.

Big ideas, big technology, big money potential. What more could an engineer
ask?

Send Greg an email at: tapperg@gmail.com . Tell us something interesting about
yourself.

------
mcxx
Prague or Brno, Czech Republic

We're a small but fast growing mobile dev studio. We have one well funded, in
house project with global focus and presence in SV plus a couple of smaller
ones. We're seeking mobile (Android, iOS, Windows Phone 7) & back-end (Python)
developers. No prior experience necessary, just show us you're a good
programmer, willing to learn and work hard. Contact us at hello@wildfuse.com

------
jasonlbaptiste
Onswipe is hiring! New York City

 __I haven't announced these on our site our publicly __

1) Lead Interaction Designer

2) PHP Back-end for analytics and algorithmic data fun

3) Sysadmin with a background in scaling high volume content sites

Learn more about our culture 9 Reasons Why You Need To Work At Onswipe:
[http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs/9-reasons-why-you-need-to-
work-...](http://blog.onswipe.com/jobs/9-reasons-why-you-need-to-work-at-
onswipe)

j@onswipe.com

------
zbrock
San Francisco, CA

Square (<https://squareup.com/jobs>)

We're going to change the way people pay. We've got some big backers
(<http://www.crunchbase.com/company/square>), a bunch of really smart people
and a product that people absolutely love.

Email me (zach -at- squareup.com), or apply through the site if you're
interested.

------
amirnathoo
WebMynd - Javascript developers - London or San Francisco
<http://www.webmynd.com/jobs.html>

This is for #4 in the company. We're well-funded with significant revenue.

We're writing a framework to make cross-platform app development simple, like
jQuery does for web apps. Currently in private beta for browser add-ons and
mobile apps.

Email links to your work to: jobs@webmynd.com

------
diego
San Francisco, CA - IndexTank. Software Engineer.

We are a fulltext search API that powers sites such as Reddit, Twitvid,
blip.tv and many others.

We are looking for an engineer to help us improve the UX of IndexTank's
customers, and to build the tools to help them do the same for their users.
This is both UI and backend work.

Languages: Java, Python, Ruby, Javascript. We run on AWS and working on
supporting other cloud providers.

email diego @ indextank

------
drp
San Francisco, CA - HotPads.com has full time and internship openings for
software engineers and web developers. We're a small team looking for driven
individuals who want make a big impact on the way people search for housing:
<http://hotpads.com/pages/jobs.htm>

Follow the instructions on the page or email me at dpeters@hotpads.com

------
turoczy
Portland, Oregon

There are a whole bunch of startups--including COLOURlovers (YC W10)--looking
for dev talent and more:

<http://siliconflorist.com/jobs/index.php/page/1>

------
rapidblue
Helsinki, Finland

Software Developer / Linux administrator

RapidBlue Solutions is the Nordic leader in indoor consumer intelligence and
analytics solutions. Our proprietary consumer movement analytics services
provide a strong foundation for consumer targeted business to understand their
consumers and create substantial new revenue streams from their consumers to
advance their competitive position.

We are now looking for a junior developer / linux administrator into our
growing team. If you have experience and are interested in working with LAMP
environment, you might be the correct person for us.

We expect you to: \- speak and write in English \- have some experience as a
developer (school projects, hobby, prior work experience) \- have Linux server
administration experience

We offer you: \- a possibility to work in a start-up company

Please send your application to: jobs@rapidbluesolutions.com with subject: I’m
the bulb where is the LAMP?

The job can be anything from a summer trainee to a full-time position. If you
do not have prior work experience please include a description of your school
/ hobby projects.

------
sgrock
Portland Oregon - AboutUs.org

We're looking for an Agile Software Developer and DevOps Engineer.

AboutUs Inc. is based in Portland, Oregon. Our website, AboutUs.org, was
launched in 2006 and is now one of the most visited places on the Internet.
Our team handles big data like no one else, yet there are just 12 of us
working behind the scenes. You might be surprised to learn that we don’t work
80-hour weeks. And you may wonder, “How do they keep such a massive ship
afloat without drowning themselves in stress and sweat?” Answering, “Because
this place is awesome” would be too ambiguous, so here's a summary:

    
    
        Highly selective hiring
        An open, relaxed office atmosphere
        Emphasis on collaboration
        More windows than walls
        Ping pong
        Beer
        Laughs and more laughs
        Yoga
    

If you want your work to be challenging and your days at the office to be
enjoyable, AboutUs is the place for you. Thanks for considering us!

More info at: <http://www.aboutus.org/careers>

------
planckscnst
Tampa, FL: Web Developer, Embedded/Linux Programmer

We make custom and commercial hardware solutions for industry. We're primarily
working on cellular wireless products.

Web Developer:

A big part of our primary product involves a monitoring/remote-control portal.
We're wanting to invest more in it. At the start, you'll be responsible for
maintaining and updating what we have now. Later, you will be involved in
overhauling it. You'll have lots of input over the technologies you use to
build it. You want to try MongoDB & NodeJS? Awesome. Want to go with PHP &
MySQL? Also fine. You'll be involved in both back and front end development.

Embedded/Linux Programmer:

We use Busybox and Linux for most of our projects, others are bare-metal. Our
projects mostly require userspace utilities and shell scripts. We sometimes
also have driver work.

The team:

Our team is very enthusiastic but not overbearing. We all have a very broad
skill set and love learning new things. The environment is low-pressure but
driven to succeed. We're looking forward to growing our team.

Email shawn.goff@accns.com for more information.

~~~
uast23
email delivery fails !!! ?

~~~
getsat
I hope not. They're using Google Apps.

    
    
      athens:~ diogenes$ host -t mx accns.com
      accns.com mail is handled by 50 ASPMX3.GOOGLEMAIL.com.
      accns.com mail is handled by 10 ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      accns.com mail is handled by 20 ALT1.ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      accns.com mail is handled by 30 ALT2.ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.com.
      accns.com mail is handled by 40 ASPMX2.GOOGLEMAIL.com.

------
pretzel
London, UK

Qubit digital - <http://www.qubitdigital.com/join-our-team>

We're looking to double the size of our company over the next 12 months. We're
hiring senior and graduate software engineers in the next quarter, plus a
whole bunch of other roles. We're not looking any skills in particular, just
smart people.

Qubit Digital is a year-old company founded by 4 ex-Googlers. We're in the
business of making company's websites perform better, by generating rule-based
concrete advice.

We've a bunch of huge clients already, and are trying to keep up with growth!
It's a busy time and you'll get thrown in the middle of bunch of AI work,
doing cloud computing and presenting complex data to clients in a simple
actionable manner.

It's a fun place to be (not just because we're in the middle of Soho), there's
a bunch of perks for everyone and there's both strong leadership from above
and freedom for everyone to do things the way they know best.

If you are interested, send an email to careers+yc@qubitdigital.com.

------
20after4
Los Angeles, CA (International / Remote telecommuters welcome)

DeviantART.com is hiring for many positions including:

* Network Ops * MySQL Database Ops * Web Developer

There are also openings for other positions at headquarters (LA) and our new
Vancouver office. Get all the details over at the resumator page:
<http://deviantart.theresumator.com/>

~~~
dstein
You guys post the same thing every month. Are you just collecting resumes or
something?

~~~
20after4
We really are hiring like crazy. Lots of new developers already this year.
Especially looking for tech-ops people right now.

------
trefn
San Francisco, CA - Python/Javascript positions

Mixpanel (YC S09) is looking for full-stack web developers and scalability
engineers. We're a realtime analytics company processing well above a billion
events a month.

We're currently a very small team of 5, and we're looking for people who want
to get in early.

<http://mixpanel.com/jobs>, jobs@mixpanel.com

------
modsearch
Mountain View, CA (on Castro) - Rails Developers Listia Inc.

We're looking for some smart developers to help us build a better online
marketplace!

<http://www.listia.com/jobs>

------
andrew311
Boston, MA (Cambridge)

Localytics <http://www.localytics.com/jobs/>

Full-time, Intern

We're a funded, revenue generating startup located just blocks away from MIT.
Our business is mobile application analytics. Our positions offer competitive
salary/equity. We are highly flexible on the ratio. Positions include:

* Back-end Software Developer – Big Data

We're built on Scala, MongoDB, Hadoop, and more. We're looking for a person to
add to our data processing team. We process tons of data already, so you'll
get to work on a team tackling true challenges of scale. There are lots of
opportunities to grow into leadership roles as we build out the team.

* Front-end Software Developer – Ruby on Rails

We are looking for a talented software developer to build new customer-facing
features and own the underlying code for our Ruby on Rails service UI. Ideally
this person will become the point person for front-end development, so
experience with project management is a huge plus.

------
cibot
Palo Alto, CA -- full-time engineers, H1B welcome (we sponsor/transfer visas)

VideoGenie (<http://www.videogenie.com>) is the industry leader for customer-
generated videos. We empower companies to easily gather, manage, publish and
analyze videos created by real people. By tapping into their customers’
passion, VideoGenie gives unrivaled authenticity to their brand.

We are located in Palo Alto, California, funded by former Google CEO Eric
Schmidt, and our growing client list includes President Obama, Levi's, and
Intuit.

We're looking for awesome backend/systems engineers to help us scale our
infrastructure and continue building search & analytics. We're currently at 7
employees (4 dev) so you'd have a huge impact right away. Find out more about
the team and the job here: <http://www.videogenie.com/jobs_engineering.html>.

------
_pius
New York, NY - Palantir

Palantir (profitable startup founded by Peter Thiel) just opened up a bunch of
positions in NY. Great compensation, interesting work, and they're still pre-
IPO. :)

[http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/positions/location/NewYo...](http://www.palantirtech.com/careers/positions/location/NewYorkNY)

E-mail in my profile if you're interested.

------
garysieling
Philadelphia, PA (Blue Bell)

Wingspan Technology has a series of enterprise software products for
integration between Sharepoint & Documentum. We're working on some big
projects and growing. Mostly Java right now, but we're working on an iPad app
as well.

<http://www.wingspan.com/about/careers/>

------
cheriot
OPOWER: Green start up that's beginning to mature. It's a great place for
nerds that value work life balance and want to work on software that makes the
world a better place.

<http://opowerjobs.com/engineering>

SF & DC offices (both in excellent location, btw) Java, Ruby, Scala, Mysql,
Javascript, HTML5

H1Bs welcome.

~~~
djb_hackernews
Interesting you mention work life balance. When I interviewed with OPower in
fall of '09, I was told engineers put in somewhere around 60 hours/wk...

~~~
cheriot
That's the "starting to mature" part. The hours are not 9 to 5, but much more
normal than they had been.

------
fpotter
San Francisco, CA - Looking for first engineering hire!

Pieceable Software is part of the current I/O Ventures class. We're building
tools and services that make mobile developers' lives easier. We're also
making mobile development accessible to a much wider, non-developer audience.

We just launched our first product, Pieceable Viewer --
<http://www.pieceable.com/viewer> <http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/11/pieceable-
viewer/>

Looking for an engineering generalist with great taste. We hop between web
front-end, backend, and native mobile code. Sometimes we hop into Photoshop to
make UI. We're using Cappuccino, Objective-C, some Java, and some Ruby, but
we're not worried if you don't have experience in some of those as long as
you're excited to pick them up!

Email me for more info -- fpotter@pieceable.com

------
mmjobs
Austin, TX - Full Time

Mutual Mobile - <http://www.mutualmobile.com>

Mutual Mobile provides consulting, design, and development services for
companies who need to develop best-of-breed mobile applications. Our highly
specialized team of over 130 people is made up of the world’s foremost experts
in mobile. We boast a roster of clients ranging from entrepreneurial start-ups
to Fortune 500 companies. Mutual Mobile may have a laid back atmosphere —
typified by our renovated Victorian style workplaces — but we expect the best
from our team. To put it succinctly, we're a passionate group that lives and
breathes mobile.

We're hiring mobile developers (iPhone, Android, Blackberry) as well as server
developers (Django / Python). Visit our jobs page
<http://www.mutualmobile.com/jobs/> for more information.

------
maximilianburke
Vancouver, BC, Canada. Full time.

Electronic Arts - <http://www.ea.com>

EA's central technology development team is searching for developers of all
experience levels. On the junior end we are looking for build and integration
engineers. For the middle experience bracket we are looking for people to
perform technology development on systems-level libraries (I/O, concurrency,
etc.), support to existing game teams, and porting to new platforms. On the
senior side we are possibly looking into doing research into GPU computing
(OpenCL and DirectX 11). Ours is a primarily C++ environment though we highly
value experience with x86/ARM/PowerPC/Cell SPU assembly as well as C#/.NET.

I will be happy to answer your questions or forward on your resume to the
hiring manager -- my email address is mburke@ea.com, or you can reach me
through the contact methods in my profile!

------
darrennix
YC Summer 2011 Startup

Mountain View, CA

Web Developer

There's only three of us now -- you'll be #4! We're attacking a huge market in
financial services and looking for someone to solve some interesting technical
challenges. Our tech stack includes jQuery, Python, Django, PHP, CodeIgniter,
Selenium, and Mechanize.

If you'd like to learn more about us, my email is on my HN profile.

~~~
eekfuh
Wow that is a big stack spread.

~~~
codenerdz
thats how it works in small startups -- You got to use what you have :)

------
s0urc3
Orem, UT. Java web application developer

Xactware is seeking Java web application developers. A knowledge of
JavaScript, and SQL would be useful; knowledge of Spring is a plus.

Apply at: [https://jobs-
verisk.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCom...](https://jobs-
verisk.icims.com/jobs/search?ss=1&searchCompany=79)

------
topcat31
Seattle, WA - SEOmoz are hiring 8 positions right now
<http://www.seomoz.org/blog/8-open-positions-at-seomoz>

Recently named top 10 places to work in Seattle, we're hiring both engineers
and online marketing people. We have jobs to fit everyone! :)

------
bb_mn
Eau Claire, WI or Minneapolis, MN; Full time.

Cocoa Developer - iOS and Mac OS X

The JAMF Software (<http://jamfsoftware.com>) development team is looking for
a Cocoa/Objective C developer to enable us to expand our Apple iOS Mobile
Device Management (MDM), Mac OS X client management, and customer-focused API
and Extension framework capabilities.

JAMF Software is focused on helping the enterprise succeed with the Apple
platform.

JAMF Software is a great place to work - customer focused, challenging and
interesting work, comfortable environment, smart people, growing company, good
benefits.

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1557499](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=1557499)

Stack Overflow Careers: <http://careers.stackoverflow.com/jobs/11360/>

------
kleinsch
Reston, VA - Full Time

Lucidmedia - <http://www.lucidmedia.com>

We're an ad network located in the Dulles Technology Corridor, about a half
hour outside DC. We run on the major real time bidding platforms, processing
over a billion impressions per day. You'd be joining a small and talented
technology team and would have an immediate role in building out the core
platform. We play with a lot of cool technology, including low latency NoSQL
stores, massive reporting databases, and large scale traffic handling. Java
experience required. Looking for people to do server-side development, front-
end skills (HTML/CSS/JS) are a big plus.

Competitive salary, good benefits, stock options, free lunches. H1B is a
possibility (haven't checked officially, but if there's interest I'll inquire)

Contact me on gmail - nick.kleinschmidt

------
oroup
San Francisco, CA - VigLink, Product Manager, Senior Java Developer

VigLink is a content monetization company, assisting publishers to make more
money from their site by capturing the value of outbound traffic from their
site.

We use technologies like Hadoop, Cassandra, Nutch and Lucene. We're looking
for full-stack developers ready to jump in on a high-volume low-latency
bidding engine. Experience with real-time auctions, NLP and data mining are
all pluses.

Work is in SF, looking for both interns and full time.

More info: <http://www.viglink.com>

Job descriptions:

<http://www.viglink.com/jobs#/product-manager>
<http://www.viglink.com/jobs#/senior-java-dev>

Email me directly (oroup@) and please put "HN Job Post" in the title.

------
dkasper
San Francisco, CA - Full Time

Yobongo - <http://yobongo.com/jobs>

Yobongo is hiring software engineers. We're a small (<5) but growing team
focused on creating a beautiful mobile communication experience. We are
looking for people on both the front end and the backend. If you've ever
stayed up late into the night trying to make an animation better or shave
fractions of a second off of load time then we are the place for you. If
you're interested in working with Node.js and NoSQL in production, we are the
place for you too. And if you are a Sysadmin we are in desperate need of you
too, EC2 experience is a plus!

We offer unique perks like Kindles and are moving into a brand new office
space in Soma. If you want to get in on the ground floor of a startup shoot us
an email at jobs@yobongo.com

------
thomaspun
San Francisco, CA - Mobile Application Lead. (intern, full time, H1B transfer
OK) Nowmov - YC W10, pandora for videos - looking for a lead engineer to build
our first mobile app. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2490678>

------
briancurtin
Chicago, IL - no remote

We're not a startup, but Trading Technologies
(<http://www.tradingtechnologies.com>) is looking for an experienced Python
developer on my team.

We're looking for someone who understands and loves testing, has experience
with distributed and parallel programming, and wants to use Python 3. You
should probably understand C/C++ because the product under test (a historical
trade database) is done in C++, and we maintain an extension module that makes
a lot of the testing possible.

Here's a more formal posting we just put up on the Python Job Board:
[http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#trading-
technologies-c...](http://www.python.org/community/jobs/#trading-technologies-
chicago-il-usa)

Contact me at brian AT python.org if you are interested.

------
goldiecheng
Los Angeles, CA - Senior Developer (Python / Django) (Can be remote with some
face-to-face meeting)

We are looking for a full-stack, senior web developer to help build a grand
vision. Are you someone who can wear many hats and get things done? Looking
for a hot startup in a huge market?

Lets talk if: You are well versed in Python/Django/MVC, HTML, CSS, JavaScript,
AJAX/JSON, & Linux environment Expert level SQL(MySQL/ Postgresql),
configuration management, Apache, Nginx, wsgi) and experienced with networks
and script languages You have experience building LAMP websites from wireframe
through deployment Love great User Experience, Scalability, Well- Structured
Code, Encryption, Privacy and Security Not intimidated by large amounts of
data. Comfortable with distributed GIT / Subversion

On the softer side: You are in-tune with the latest and greatest technologies
and platforms and are eager to keep learning more about them. Excellent
communication and interpersonal skills Good at project management, managing
others and juggling your own priorities Fun, Energetic, Hard-working and
flexible

NOW is a great time to join the team and help lead development. This position
can be Permanent or Contract and starts immediately. This position can be on-
site (Los Angeles, CA) or remote (with some face-to-face meetings).

Who we are: We a marketplace for healthcare with web-based tools and
information for patients. Users on our site can easily schedule appointments
online, receive electronic appointment reminders, get pre-negotiated discounts
on fees and complete their medical history forms before they arrive at the
doctor's office.

To apply, please respond with CV/resume with information on websites built,
specific responsibilities, frameworks used, dates and the cost-to-complete
[http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/C3GJnb/Senior-D...](http://organicstartup.theresumator.com/apply/C3GJnb/Senior-
Developer-At-Los-Angeles-Startup.html)

THANK YOU, We look forward to meeting you and being impressed!

------
araleius
Amazon is hiring in Seattle, WA.

My team (search experience) is hiring full time software engineers, qa
engineers and technical project managers. Send me your resume at gmail if
interested.

Many other positions: <http://www.amazon.com/b/?node=239362011>

~~~
phlux
Sent you an email!

------
natrius
Austin, TX

The Texas Tribune is looking for experienced developers to help us improve and
open source our Knight Foundation-funded, Django-based news CMS
(<http://armstrongcms.org/>), and build interactive "news apps" that make it
easier to understand what's going on in the Texas government. (If you're
looking for an internship, we can probably create a paid position for you.)
Few people know what's going on in their state governments, even though that's
where a lot of the things that affect people's day-to-day lives get decided.
We're fixing that by making it easier for people to find the information that
they should care about.

<http://trib.it/ttdevjob> / nbabalola@texastribune.org

------
jdorfman
Los Angeles, CA

NetDNA / MaxCDN - <http://bit.ly/koPzGL>

We're hiring a support engineer for our helpdesk team to make sure our
customers are taken care of and happy. There is high customer contact through
email, chat and phones, and the right candidate will have front-end web
development experience, to help with implementation and to debug customer
issues.

We (NetDNA/MaxCDN) are a Content Delivery Network (CDN) based out of Los
Angeles and looking to hire a full time position in our home office. Valuable
skills include knowledge of: PHP, HTML, Zend, and *nix.

You will work with a team and there is substantial opportunity for career
growth as we continue to grow, you can apply here: <http://bit.ly/koPzGL>

------
aaron_vernon
Melbourne, Australia - Two Bulls is looking for developers with skills in iOS,
game and augmented reality development.

We have some really interesting projects coming up and are looking for
individuals to join us on a contract basis with the possibility of
transitioning to a full time position.

Our team gets excited about creating beautiful architectures, using meta-
programming techniques and pushing the boundaries of augmented reality.

You will be developing iOS applications for some of the world's leading brands
as well as our internal IP such as the award winning AR game Hidden Park. You
will also have an opportunity to work with Python and Django.

If you are interested send your resume to jobs@two-bulls.com or visit our
website two-bulls.com to find out more.

Be sure to mention that you are a Hacker News reader :)

------
gnubardt
Boston MA, Seattle WA; Brightcove - <http://brightcove.com/careers>

We're a rapidly growing Online Video Platform with thousands of clients
including the New York Times and Ticketmaster. In the time it takes you to
read this sentence, the Brightcove player has been loaded over 9,000 times
worldwide.

We're looking for frontend (HTML5 & flex) and backend (Rails, Java, Python,
ingestion & video transcoding, reporting & analytics) software and QA
engineers.

We're also looking for a Director of Engineering, DevOps engineers and
Customer Support specialists.

There are open positions for Interns in Engineering and Marketing.

I work in engineering and love it! Send me an email (in profile, or
brightcovecareers@brightcove.com) if you have any questions.

------
trimbo
Groupon, in Chicago and Palo Alto.

<http://groupon.com/techjobs>

------
rdoherty
Menlo Park, CA

Gibi - <http://gibitechnologies.com/>

We're a GPS tracking+web app product company, still very young with a LOT to
do.

We're looking for our second technical hire; preferably someone with high
traffic environment experience (hundreds of thousands of devices updating
their information and configuration multiple times/hour via TCP connections).
We're not a typical LBS startup :)

We're small, just 3 of us currently. You'll get a huge amount of freedom to
choose our technology and platform. Right now our proof of concept is LAMP,
but I know we'll need something better for high volume TCP traffic.

If you're interested in dealing with real location data, high traffic
environments and delivering a reliable product contact me.

ryan@gibitechnologies.com

------
martian
San Francisco, CA - Full Time

<http://thumbtack.com/jobs>

Thumbtack is a marketplace for local services.

We're looking to hire an engineer. We are looking for great candidates and
good culture fit rather than a specific list of qualifications. Salary,
equity, health insurance are all standard. We have an in-office gym and a
wonderful chef who cooks us meals every day: <http://thumbtackfood.tumblr.com>

We use PHP and Javascript for front-end development. Python is used for all
back end processes. We've raised a round from well-known angels and have a
bomber office in SOMA near BART and Caltrain.

Any questions don't hesitate to ask -- my contact info is in my profile.

------
maxaf
New York, NY (Midtown East, FT on-site) - Novus is hiring software engineers
to work on our real-time financial analytics platform. We use Scala, Akka,
MongoDB, and generally stand on the shoulders of giants. E-mail if interested:
max at novus dot com

------
tk999
I just started a forum to discuss tech startup. If you looking for cofounder,
programmer, graph designer, you can post it at:
<http://www.techstartup.info/viewforum.php?f=13>

------
StyleOwner
StyleOwner is hiring. Looking for a strong Ruby engineer.

This is a really great gig and HN is our preferred way to find great people
(several are HN regulars).

Great project, great team, great compensation. And you get a Macbook Air.
We're in San Francisco.

Email matt@styleowner.com for more info.

------
Poleris
Mountain View, CA

LinkedIn -
[http://www.linkedin.com/jsearch?keepFacets=&facet_COMPAN...](http://www.linkedin.com/jsearch?keepFacets=&facet_COMPANY=1337)

We're hiring everything from software engineers to salespeople.

If you're interested, my email is in my profile.

------
EricButler
Seattle, WA

Übermind (<http://www.ubermind.com/>)

Hiring Android, iOS, UI/UX, and QA engineers. QA intern positions also open.
See <http://www.ubermind.com/#!/careers>

------
dwiel
Durham, NC - Python/Ruby/front-end/back-end

PlotWatt (<http://plotwatt.com/>) We've just completed a round of funding and
are looking to expand the team and scale our product. He have lots of
interesting problems with large data sets, data visualization, game mechanics
and user experience to name a few. We're current a team of 4 so you'll be
getting in early.

We're greentech, cleantech and eco-geeky. We analyze smart meter data, pull
out individual appliance usage patterns (without individual monitoring) and
provide actionable advice to reduce energy costs and provide early warning on
faulty/failing appliances.

------
bijanv
Toronto, ON

EventMobi is looking for front-end engineers excited about mobile development
and pushing the boundaries of mobile web app performance.

Who are we? EventMobi is changing the way attendees experience events,
conferences, tradeshows, and festivals. From social gaming to attendee
networking, we’re revolutionizing the way smartphones are being used at live
events. With happy customers from around the world, we’re looking to build on
our success and truly offer the best web apps available to event organizers.

Have a look at our job posting for more information!
<http://www.pophire.com/jobs/view/2yp/b3>

------
petekoomen
Optimizely (YC W10) is hiring Software Engineers. We're a still-small startup
with quickly growing revenues and customer base. We're solving hard problems
and we're a blast to work with. Come talk to us! jobs@optimizely.com

------
thinkcomp
Palo Alto, CA - Think Computer Corporation

We're looking for mobile developers (iPhone, Android and BlackBerry) to help
add more functionality to FaceCash!

<https://www.facecash.com>

Send resumes to jobs@thinkcomputer.com.

------
rory_k
London, UK

We're looking for a strong SQL Server Analyst Developer to join our small
team. We're a young software company based in Shoreditch creating innovative
software for the Legal and Financial sectors. I think it's a fantastic, varied
and challenging role at a place that's fun to work. It's a 60/40 split between
existing product analysis/implementation/support and new product development.
Technical focus is SQL Server and C#.

If you're a fast learner, pragmatic, great at database development and data
analysis, and able to communicate with clients as well as developers then get
in touch with us at jobs@priorysolutions.com

no remote.

------
jeffremer
San Francisco, CA

Flite is a well-funded five year old San Francisco-based startup. We make
self-service tools for creating mobile web apps, widgets, and next-generation
advertisements.

Our platform serves millions of users and almost one billion impressions
monthly.

We have over 20 open positions, half of those in engineering - including:

    
    
      * AS2/AS3 developers
      * Back-end and front-end Java engineers (all levels, junior to lead)
      * JavaScript, HTML5, and CSS3 experts
      * QA, Automation
      * Interns
    

See our full list of open positions here: <http://www.flite.com/careers>

------
Joeri
Antwerp, Belgium.

Given the location I expect nobody to find their way to us via this comment,
but hey...

Full time web dev job, PHP and ExtJS. We're a small team that decides its own
destiny technology-wise. We work on a single product that's continuously
developed, with lots of functional variety (there's plenty of non-CRUD work).
Also, there's lots of opportunity for a developer to influence what they end
up building.

<http://www.mcs.be/index.php?id=web-app-analyst-developer>

We also have an opening for a Delphi developer, if we can find such a rare
breed.

~~~
getsat
> Fluent oral and written communication in Dutch and English.

That will rule out more applicants than your location will. If your corporate
language was English, I would be able to apply as relocation is not a problem.
:)

Good luck with your hiring!

------
andrew93101
Santa Barbara, CA: AppFolio inc.

Hiring for two positions: A front-end Javascript/CSS specialist, and for smart
and versatile software engineer generalists comfortable working in many
languages (today primarily Rails)

About AppFolio: AppFolio is the fastest growing provider of online property
management software. Our company was founded by a team of technology leaders
with many years of experience developing Software-as-a-Service applications
(previously created the GoToMyPC and GoToMeeting family of SaaS applications).
We believe that a small group of passionate people can deliver extraordinary
results. We believe in focus and know we can only do a few things really,
really well. Our company is experienced, well-funded and built to last.

About the front-end specialist position: You are someone who paints in
structured DOMs and succinct CSS and who can appreciate the beauty of well
engineered unobtrusive Javascript. You will work directly with our engineering
team to build out user interfaces that are used millions of times each month
and help to make people's lives a little bit better.

We are looking for people who are expert with: HTML 5, CSS 3, Javascript (and
libraries like jQuery and Prototype), AJAX, Cross-browser testing of all the
above, Firebug and related web development tools. If you have one or more of
the skills below, even better: Experience with Ext JS, Experience with Ruby on
Rails templates (ERB, HAML, etc), Experience with SASS

About the Software Engineer positions: AppFolio software engineers work to
build scalable, robust and easy to use solutions to complex business problems.
Delivering intuitive and responsive applications over the web requires us to
solve both difficult engineering and product design problems.

AppFolio wants creative and independent engineers who are comfortable with a
high degree of autonomy and an agile, collaborative work environment. If you
are a smart, versatile software engineer with a desire to work with the
following technologies, we'd love to hear from you:

Ruby on Rails, MySQL, Javascript/AJAX/jQuery, HTML/CSS, iPhone (iOS) and
Android development, SOA/REST/JSON/XML, Apache Solr/Lucene search technology

To apply, please submit your resume to tech.jobs@appfolio.com.

------
nphase
Chicago, IL

Tap Me - <http://tap.me>

We're a funded startup, sights on transforming the in-game advertising space.
We're hiring all over the place, especially lower level engineers (C, C++),
mobile developers (IOS, Android, j2me, etc), and API/devops guys.

Code we play in: IOS, Android, node, php/hiphop, and even some c#/XNA. Our
team is comprised of former game developers, and our working environment is
pretty incredible.

We'd especially love to hear from you if you're interested in low-level cross
platform mobile development or big data problems. Bonus points if you're a
gamer.

Email addr in my profile.

------
klochner
San Francisco, CA - RentMineOnline, social referral marketing, is looking for
a junior RoR developer.

We're former SeedCamp and FBFund participants, currently profitable and
working out of the Presidio with a great view of the Golden Gate Bridge.

You would work directly with me on the full stack, including server
maintenance, deployment, ruby/rails development, javascript, and design. You
don't have to be an expert in any of that, just be ready to learn.

Part-time remote work is ok, and starting remotely is an option if you're not
in SF yet.

email me (kevin@) if interested, please include "HN Job Post" in the title.

------
checkoutmygenes
Mountain View, CA

23andMe - <https://www.23andme.com>

23andMe was founded to empower individuals and develop new ways of
accelerating research. The members of 23andMe have come together because we
believe in the combined potential of genetics and the Internet to have a
significant, positive impact. We are looking for software engineers, dba's,
systems engineers, and bioinformaticians to help develop our industry-leading
personal genome service.

<https://www.23andme.com/about/jobs/>

mikep at 23andme

------
tariq
Toronto, Canada; Kanetix - <http://www.kanetix.ca>

This month we're specifically looking for a developer with Java experience to
work primarily on rating engines. You'd be working in a small team of 4
developers.

The majority of the work would be Java with some web development (our web
stack: linux, apache, perl, oracle sql, memcached, html/css/js). An insurance
background would be beneficial, but is not necessary.

Job posting: <http://www.kanetix.ca/job-website-developer>

------
ealize
San Mateo, CA: Oodle inc. <http://www.oodle.com/info/jobs/#engweb>

We are looking for software engineers at all levels to create new features for
our classifieds search product. Platform engineers work on a wide variety of
front-end, middle-tier, and back-end components in a variety of languages,
within a Linux environment.

We offer a competitive salary and equity options for all full-time employees.

Apply online - <http://www.oodle.com/info/jobs/#engweb>

------
mikeytown2
Seattle, WA - Datasphere <http://bit.ly/ifL25z>

We are a fast growing company who just opened it's second office in AZ
([http://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/news/2011/04/18/dataspher...](http://www.bizjournals.com/phoenix/news/2011/04/18/datasphere-
technologies-to-hire-220-in.html)) that is in the hyperlocal news market. On
the web/tech side we are looking to hire .Net, JAVA, NoSQL, UX, PM's & Drupal
people. On the non web/tech side we have a wide range of jobs.

------
sixwing
San Francisco, CA (Mission); Fulltime

Singly - <http://singly.com/#!/hiring>

Singly is fostering the Locker Project (<http://blog.lockerproject.org/>),
building out open source components and protocols, and a range of platform
services to deliver new personal data solutions. We're looking for engineers
passionate about personal data, services and identity to join the team and
create something awesome.

Drop us a line via the site, or contact rand AT singly.com.

------
cadr
San Francisco, CA - Blurb

Blurb lets people tell their stories - currently through print-on-demand
books, but increasingly through other venues.

We are both established and growing like mad (we were #47 on last year's Inc
500). We have a great group of people and a lot of fun challenges in the year
ahead. We just launched a bevy of new products (our iPhone app is in the 'new
and notable section' section of the app store).

We are currently hiring for many positions - front end, Rails, iPhone, and
more.

<http://www.blurb.com/join_us>

------
nradov
San Jose, CA

Axolotl (an Ingenix company) is hiring software developers, development
managers, testers, and product managers to work on health information exchange
and clinical messaging software.

<http://www.axolotl.com/careers.html>

[http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/job%20search/search%20j...](http://careers.unitedhealthgroup.com/job%20search/search%20jobs.aspx?City=San+Jose&StateProvinceCode=CA&Job%20Field=All&sqid=814fa6c4-0ea3-4cd2-92e8-a30c0fafdf65)

------
one-man-bucket
Atex, Stockholm, Sweden.

We're hiring people to R&D and professional services to our development office
in Stockholm. You'd be working on our web CMS system that's used by a bunch of
huge newspapers all around the world. Main programming language is Java, but
there is a lot of javascript in the mix as well. Objective-C would also be a
plus.

Need to speak swedish for the Stockholm positions. I think they are hiring in
other parts of the world as well.

<http://www.atex.com/about-us/careers>

------
jonkelly
Denver, CO (Lone Tree) - This or That (thisorthat.com) helps people crowd-
source choices, keep up on controversial news and argue about Lil Wayne v.
Eminem. We offer a competitive salary, health insurance, stock, & a strong
belief in work/life balance. Funded via my previous exit. We are currently
looking for: \- Engineers (Java/MySQL/EC2/Mongo/jQuery/Hibernate/Spring) \-
Data Analysts / Statisticians

Apply via jobs@thisorthat.com (just tell us what you've done and why you might
want to work with us)

~~~
eekfuh
You bought a domain from me! (thisorth.at)

Good luck in your endeavors!

------
jonathanmarcus
New York or Anywhere in the US. REMOTE Welcome!

HiiDef owns and operates Flavors.me, which allows anyone to make a branded
website using personal content from around the Internet, and Goodsie, which
allows anyone to make a branded e-commerce storefront.

We are looking for a design-minded front-end developer with an extremely
thorough understanding of Javascript, Django, jQuery, Jinja and cross-browser
compatibility.

Please send code samples + resume to jonathan@hiidef.com

<http://www.hiidef.com/jobs>

------
usaar333
PiCloud (San Francisco, CA) is hiring software engineers to develop its cloud
computing platform.

Quick description: We allow developers, scientists, and engineers to leverage
the power of the cloud with only a few lines of code. We do this by
abstracting away individual servers, in favor of a simple language-integrated
API.

We do extensive amounts of systems work, from scheduling algorithms to user
sandboxing to bytecode introspection.

Apply @: <http://www.picloud.com/jobs/>

~~~
ScottBurson
Uh, the parentheses belong on the other syllable.

------
contekst
Cary / RTP NC

Phonebooth/Bandwidth - www.phonebooth.com

We are looking for software engineers to work on our VoIP platform, UI and IT
back office systems. We are a small team, all contributions have a huge
impact.

We primarily use Erlang and Javascript for development. If you are interested
in using these languages to solve interesting problems, please apply.
Experience with Erlang or Javascript is a bonus, but not required.

<http://bandwidth.com/about/join/careers.html>

------
gsiener
New York, NY

Lead Front End Engineer @ Profitably.com

We just raised $1.1M, and we are looking to hire our 6th person. Our 3rd co-
founder was UX & Visual Design. We couldn't take design more seriously, and we
need someone that loves making design a js powered reality. We've got cash and
equity for you if that's in your wheelhouse.

Profitably is business analytics, simplified. Email me with questions, more on
the job at: <http://jobs.37signals.com/jobs/8551>

~~~
notJim
That link doesn't work.

~~~
gsiener
Thanks -- it's also on our site here:
<http://www.profitably.com/about/jobs.html>

------
x5315
San Francisco, CA — Twitter.

<http://twitter.com/jobs.html>

------
lancer383
Somerville, MA (just outside of Boston)

Velir - <http://www.velir.com/>

.NET, Ruby on Rails, and data visualization-centered firm in Davis Square,
Somerville. We do work for many large nonprofits, and are looking for web
developers, project managers, and analysts.

Send me an email with any questions at patrick.harrington@velir.com, or see
our Contact page at <http://www.velir.com/contact/index.shtm>

------
c4urself
Leidschendam / NL <http://www.changer.nl>

We do Django/Python and .NET/MVC and are looking for a couple of full time
developers.

email: jonathan@changer.nl

------
simonk
Vancouver, BC, Canada

Rhino Accounting (<http://www.rhinoaccounting.com>)

Looking for a full time developer to work on our suite of web apps that
integrate with Google Apps. We work mainly with Python/Django and with Google
API's so some experience with either of these would be preferred.

INTERN

We're also looking for a developer (and marketing) intern, this is a $2000
honorarium / unpaid internship.

Please contact me directly simon@rhinocloud.com and put HN in the subject
line.

~~~
windsurfer
Unpaid internships are illegal in Canada, by the way, so you'd have to be
hiring/getting help from someone out of the country.

~~~
paulitex
Do you have any references to back this up? I would be interested in seeing
them. Our lawyer (a well known technology partner at a large Vancouver firm:
[http://www.cwilson.com/people/10-profiles/69-brock-
smith/pro...](http://www.cwilson.com/people/10-profiles/69-brock-
smith/profile.html)) had no qualms with this type of offer. Bit of an aside:
in my experience unpaid internships can work out quite well for everyone
involved, provided everyone is very unfront and transparent about
expectations/abilities/mentoring to be provided.

edit: added link to Brock. He is awesome BTW, highly recommended.

~~~
windsurfer
I seem to be mistaken. Unpaid internships are illegal in most provinces in
Candada, I suppose not BC though.

[http://blogs.hrhero.com/northernexposure/2009/06/15/beware-t...](http://blogs.hrhero.com/northernexposure/2009/06/15/beware-
the-unpaid-intern-in-canada/)

<http://www.yorku.ca/ddoorey/lawblog/?p=2169>

~~~
simonk
I don't think even in other provinces, the first one warns you about the
difference between an employee and an intern and the second one says about the
same thing an even mentions he did no legal research on this.

You have to just be careful while your doing it same as when you hire someone
as a contracter making sure you don't treat them like an employee.

------
nwilkens
Monroe, MI - <http://www.mnxsolutions.com>

Linux System Administrator

We have a great team of experts, and work on exciting projects in the
community. We are rapidly expanding, and are looking for our next core team
member.

If you are in the area (Toledo OH, Detroit MI), send your questions, resume
and salary requirements to hr@mnxsolutions.com. We would love to talk.

Feel free to give us a call and stop in for a chat.

US based only, remote work is possible for the right candidate.

Thanks! Nick W.

------
tednaleid
Minneapolis, MN

Bloom Health - a VC funded startup solving big issues with the health
care/insurance system

pension : 401k :: employer provided health care : Bloom Health employer funded
account, purchase your own health care

My team is looking to add a couple of people to do
groovy/grails/redis/mysql/EC2 development
<http://gobloomhealth.com/jobs/groovy-grails-developer>

Feel free to e-mail me directly, e-mail is in my HN profile.

------
e1ven
(BOSTON, Ma) Savingstar is hiring additional web programmers, particularly in
Ruby, to help move coupons from paper to digital. Unlike most other people int
his space, we have 25,000 stores already on board, and we're growing Fast.

We need your programming talent, we're a fun startup environment where
everyone's input matters, and we judge your ideas on their merits, not their
rank.

<https://savingstar.com/jobs>

------
ablerman
San Francisco, CA

Presence TeleCare ( <http://www.presencetelecare.com> )

We are looking for a full stack developer to join our team. Relevant
technologies are Python >> Django and Javascript >> JQuery.

We're fundamentally changing the way special education services are delivered.
Our service combines an innovative web platform with a skilled distributed
workforce to help challenged learners excel.

Email me directly.

~~~
uast23
Could not find your email :|

------
brett1211
New York, NY

Sonar- <http://sonar.me/>

Sonar shows you how you are connected to other people nearby. We are venture-
backed are about to launch. Get in early.

We're hiring mobile client developers (Android or iPhone), server-side
developers (both back-end and front-end), and designers.

We currently use Ruby, MongoDB, and Sencha but are committed to using the best
tool for any job.

We’d love to hear from you. Shoot me an email with DEVELOPER or DESIGNER in
the subject.

brett@sonar.me

------
dhotson
<http://99designs.com> — Melbourne, Australia; San Francisco, CA

99designs is the #1 marketplace for crowdsourced graphic design. We connect
passionate designers from around the globe with customers seeking quality,
affordable design services.

We're looking for engineers, team leads, marketing, sales and support people.

Apply here: <http://99designs.com/about/jobs>

------
jquery
Trulia is hiring 40 engineers this year for frontend, backend, and mobile
positions. We are profitable and provide great benefits/salary. Located in
SOMA district of San Francisco. H1B candidates are welcome.

<http://bit.ly/jnwvrM>

We're also hiring other positions in our organization, including design,
product management, and sales: <http://bit.ly/lb4SPy>

------
bluelu
Trendiction is hiring in Esch-Sur-Alzette (Luxembourg).

Please see <http://www.trendiction.com/> or <http://www.trendiction.de/>

We do distributed crawling, content/article analysis/extraction, and reporting
through a multitude of sources (message boards, blogs, news, ...).

Please contact me (Thibaut Britz) t.britz@trendiction.com if you are
interested.

------
aschobel
Catch.com San Francisco - FT, Intern, Remote, H1B We are looking for hackers
to join our team in SOMA. We have a bunch of ex-Metaweb and Googlers hacking
on:

    
    
      * Android / iOS
      * JS (Google Closure)
      * Python (Pylons)and MongoDB.
    

We have a crazy amount of users on Android. =) Email me aschobel+hn@catch.com
or <http://catch.com/jobs> Danke!

------
hundredwatt
REMOTE/FREELANCER - Boston, MA or remote

GaggleAMP is an exciting company that is committed to bringing a new paradigm
to how companies and organizations will use social media.

We are looking for remote or local UX designers and Rails programmers to work
on a freelance basis as we continue to build out our existing product and add
new features.

Please send resume, portfolio, or GitHub link and a short introduction of
yourself to jobs@gaggleamp.com

------
jotango
Berlin, Germany

wooga is the 4th largest developer of Facebook games with over 4 million daily
active users. We work with small, agile teams building great games. All teams
get to choose their own technology: Ruby, Erlang, Redis etc.

Some of our open positions:

* Backend Software Engineers (Junior and Senior)

* Flash Developers

* Game Designers

* Game Artists

* Business Analysts

Our jobs pages: <http://www.wooga.com/jobs/>

Sorry no remote work, we believe in one office one studio development.

------
eventhough
salesforce.com, inc. [CRM] San Francisco, CA

My team is hiring a front-end UI developer/designer to work in Product
Marketing. We build cool demos that leverage the latest technologies out there
such as backbone.js, CoffeeScript, etc. We also build a ton of our apps on
Heroku, our new Ruby cloud. :)

You'll be working out of our HQ which is pretty much located in the best part
of the financial district across the street from the Ferry Building and close
to transportation.

We pay very, very well and we have great benefits. Medical, dental, vision +
fitness reimbursement. You can choose between Club One membership or $100/mo
towards any gym you want.

We want someone who is passionate about technology but also has a bit of an
"edge" for business. If this sounds like you, send me your resume:
kwu@salesforce.com

P.S. I've been interviewed by YC four times but never got through. Got
accepted once, but was not able to join due to family circumstances. I'm an
entrepreneur at heart offering someone out there a chance to move to SF and
learn something about enterprise software.

------
shafqat
NewsCred - New York City

We're hiring information retrieval engineers and sales people. More here:
<http://platform.newscred.com/jobs>.

We've created a single API for all the news in the world. We are backed by
three top-tier VCs, have a product in the market and real revenues.

Lots of perks, plus unlimited vacations! Email me: shafqat at newscred dot
com.

------
splunker
San Francisco, Cupertino, Seattle Splunk is hiring:
<http://www.splunk.com/view/careers/SP-CAAAAGG> Server engineer, QA engineer,
Windows engineer, Frontend UI engineer, Cloud, Intern, and much more. 50+
positions.

Splunk offers attractive compensation and excellent benefits including pre-IPO
stock, H1B, ...

------
abreckle
San Francisco, CA

Visual.ly is hiring front and back-end developers with experience in the
following: Python/Django/MongoDB, Javascript/jQuery/Backbone.js.

Check out our launch video: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiVKfNeRbPQ> Apply
online: <http://visually.jobscore.com>

------
adjohn
San Francisco, CA / Tokyo, Japan / Barcelona, Spain

Midokura - <http://midokura.com/careers.html> is looking to grow our
international team! We are working on network virtualization technology, and
need some more hardcore infrastructure engineers to help us grow! Now's an
awesome time to join the team.

Any Questions: adam@midokura.com

------
thinkbohemian
Austin, Tx; Gowalla

Gowalla (<http://gowalla.com/jobs>) Ruby/Rails, and mobile devs. I started in
August last year, and it's been a blast. You can read about it here
([http://www.thinkbohemian.com/2010/08/31/first-day-at-
gowalla...](http://www.thinkbohemian.com/2010/08/31/first-day-at-gowalla/))

------
spradels
Cyan (Petaluma, CA)

<http://www.cyaninc.com/company/careers>

email: jobs@cyaninc.com

We have openings for software engineers in Petaluma, Vancouver, and Dallas
with options for remote work.

You’ll have the opportunity to work with Python, Django, Cassandra, RabbitMQ,
Google Web Toolkit (GWT), HTML5, and WebGL on small team in a fast-paced
environment.

------
nosh
10gen is looking for people to work on MongoDB <http://www.10gen.com/jobs>

------
JamesDB
London, UK - Lead Developer

Looking for a full-time developer to work on the next stage of
www.carbuzz.co.uk, which will facilitate new car buying online. We've had
offers of investment from a number of sources and are looking to get things
built quickly. Tech - Ruby or Python/Django. Market rate pay plus equity.

Please contact: jobs@carbuzz.co.uk to find out a bit more.

~~~
klaut
is remote an option (within uk)?

~~~
JamesDB
Yes

------
psota
Cambridge, MA - Panjiva (<http://panjiva.com>) is changing the way companies
do business across borders. Hiring in engineering (frontend UI/UX; backend
data mining/ops) and business (marketing, sales, etc.). See
<http://panjiva.com/jobs>.

------
keypusher
Waltham, MA

Hitachi Data Systems: <http://www.hds.com/corporate/careers/>

Private Cloud / Enterprise Data Storage - Former startup (Archivas) looking
for Python developers for automated testing and Java developers with DB
experience. Open source stack and great environment. Competitive salaries.

------
amac
Repost from remote thread: Posted previously on hiring threads and received a
good response from the HN community. Needless to say, still looking for
someone to help with my project to catalog every product in existence.

It will be a non-profit service however I'd like to build for profit tools
around it if possible. E-mail is in my profile.

------
CptMauli
Munich, Germany, Full Time

TH4 SYSTEMS - <http://www.th4-systems.com>

We develop tank farm management software and more.

We are looking for a versatile individual with a strong Java background. If
you have any background in automation that would be a big plus (but it is no
requirement).

You can drop me a line at jobs@th4-systems.com

------
vibhavs
Maginatics, Inc.

Based in Mountain View, CA right next to the CalTrain station. (No remote.)

We are currently in stealth but looking for smart, hands-on developers with a
strong background in algorithms, distributed systems, storage systems,
security, and infrastructure-as-a-service (IaaS) systems.

If interested, shoot me email: vibhav [at] maginatics [dot] com.

------
cmullins70
Houston, TX. Alert Logic (alertlogic.com)

We are fast growing SaaS Security Software Vendor working in innovative
technologies. You need to be willing to run fast and work at the top of your
game.

Over 100 positions available currently: <http://www.alertlogic.com/careers>

------
phunware
Phunware - Santa Ana, CA and Austin, TX (sorry, no remote)

Phunware is an enterprise branded mobile application infrastructure company
that delivers high value, high utility and engaging mobile applications.
Checkout our high profile apps at <http://www.phunware.com>

This is an opportunity to work with top talent in a rapidly growing area of
mobile development with the newest mobile devices including the iPhone, iPad,
and Android as well as cutting edge server infrastructure required to support
mobile apps. This person will have a hands-on role in developing programs from
start to finish for large corporate brands with an experienced, successful and
passionate serial entrepreneur team.

Send resumes to hn@phunware.com

------
lefterris
Mountain View (next to Caltrain station) TrialPay is a transactional
advertising company processing payments for Facebook, Zynga, Fandango, EA and
hundreds more. <http://www.trialpay.com/about/jobs/>

------
krallja
Seattle, WA / REMOTE - Cheezburger, Inc.

<http://jobs.cheezburger.com>

My team is looking for an experienced ASP.NET/C# developer, but Cheezburger is
also looking for a front-end web developer, product manager, visual web
designer, and more.

------
suliali
Downtown San Francsico. TinyCo: <http://tinyco.com/jobs.php>

1\. We make games for mobile devices like the iPhone and Android!

2\. We're a Andreessen Horowitz funded startup, Marc Andreessen is on our
board.

3\. We're hiring in every role imagine-able!

------
takrupp
Jersey City, NJ - Constitution Group Hiring Recruiters

We're hiring recruiters for our quant trading division. Could work remotely.
We'd definitely consider people coming from technical backgrounds, but you
really have to be a self motivated person who is ready to be on the phones 2-4
hours a day. Very possible to make low six figures in the first year, but mid-
six figures long term, but it is a commission based job.

To apply go here:
[https://constitutionportal.secure.force.com/FCMS__CMSLayout?...](https://constitutionportal.secure.force.com/FCMS__CMSLayout?jobIds=a0HC0000009ebUxMAI&page=JobDetailPage&sessionId=&jobSite=default&p=Candidate)

------
madebylaw
San Francisco, CA Flywheel Networks is hiring full-time Ruby/Rails developers.
We are located near Union Square.

Checkout <http://flywheelnetworks.com/jobs/web-developer> for more info.

------
vikas5678
Redwood City, CA - Full time positions for Java and JavaScript programmers.

I work at Strongmail systems and its a really fun place to work. We are a very
profitable email and social media marketing company and we're sequoia funded.

Please email me at vikas5678@gmail.com.

------
obfuscate
Mountain View, CA: Quixey (dev/QA/UX, full-time or intern)

<http://www.quixey.com/about>, <http://www.quixey.com/jobs>

Quixey is a small startup (private beta, immediately pre-launch) building a
search engine for apps across all platforms (mobile, web, desktop, and
otherwise). We're looking primarily for engineers to work on everything from
front-end JS to infrastructure, as well as a QA lead and UX designer.
Experience with our tools (Python 3, jQuery, MongoDB, EC2) is good, but not as
important as intelligence and eagerness to learn.

Email: jobs@quixey.com

------
andyskip
Notting Hill, London, UK - PHP developers, interns welcome, needs to be on-
site - <http://www.made.com>

made.com are looking for inventive and inquisitive PHP coders to come and help
us build cool stuff on top of Magento PE. In the pipeline: native multivariate
testing, bespoke tracking and user segmenting, performance enhancements,
integration with OpenERP. Possible experimentation with node.js for real-time
stuff coming up, and any experience with cloud based infrastructures will help
a lot! Scrum, XP, TDD, Selenium - if these things make you happy, we'd love to
speak to you

Apply to andy@made.com

------
dscape
MarkLogic, San Carlos

<http://www.marklogic.com/company/jobs/engineering.html>

( if you always wanted to be part of the database revolution, and you had
enough with tables and rows )

------
fmavituna
REMOTE (HQ-London, UK) - .NET Developer
<http://www.mavitunasecurity.com/jobs/>

Will join to Netsparker (black-box web application security scanner)
development team

------
brugidou
Paris, France - Criteo

Any engineering position, no need to speak french (english is enough). (no
remote, interns accepted)

Tech stack: C# .NET, Memcache, SQL Server, Hadoop/Pig

We look for any sort of profile from mathematicians to system administrators.

~~~
n8j
There do not appear to be any job listings here
<http://www.criteo.com/us/about/careers>. Is there a better link to find more
info about the open positions?

------
Aqua_Geek
Washington, DC - AKQA

We're looking for iOS developers. [http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Senior-
Creative-Developer-...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs/jobs-Senior-Creative-
Developer-1454804)

------
ryanb
New York, NY - Tutorspree (YC W11)

We're hiring: * PHP Developers * Lead UI/UX Designer * Hacker Interns

<http://www.tutorspree.com>

If you're interested please contact us : jobs@tutorspree.com

------
m03ppp
Placement24, Cologne, Germany, full-time, onsite, web developer for frontend
and python backend:

<http://www.placement24.com/public/p24jobs/>

------
jblow
San Francisco, CA

Thekla, Inc is hiring good video game programmers to work on unusual and very
interesting games.

See <http://the-witness.net/news/?p=815>

------
YoavShapira
HubSpot (www.hubspot.com) is hiring. Jobs are listed at
<http://jobs.hubspot.com/> and we're an awesome place to work.

------
dan_manges
Chicago, IL - Braintree

Hiring Ruby developers, COO, and customer support

<http://www.braintreepayments.com/braintree-careers>

------
steilpass
Adcloud - Cologne, Germany

Currently PHP, Node.JS, Frontend: See <http://adcloud.de/jobs/> (English
speaking welcome.)

------
blinkymach12
New York City, NY

Fog Creek Software - <http://www.fogcreek.com/jobs/>

We help developers make better software.

~~~
EToS
If i didnt live in the UK, i'd be chaining myself to your doors to work there!
Really fascinated with the culture you guys have created!

~~~
blinkymach12
I'm glad to hear it, thank you :-)

------
philc
Ooyala in Mountain View. <http://www.ooyala.com/about/careers>

------
grourk
San Francisco -- Dropcam (<https://www.dropcam.com/jobs>)

Full time, summer interns.

------
eekfuh
South Jordan, Utah

Looking for Kernel Developers, Linux Systems Developers, PHP/UX Developers and
a GD/UX Lead.

www.soleranetworks.com

------
yawniek
zurich, switzerland

devops engineer. swiss website with most uniques. international team. need to
have excellent linux knowledge and python or ruby knowledge

------
funkyboy
No one offering some remote position ?

------
pitdesi
Chicago, IL or remote - FeeFighters is looking for a kickass UI/UX designer.
<http://feefighters.com/jobs/ui-designer-developer/>

We’re a small startup working like mad to disrupt a multi-billion dollar
financial industry and cut out tens of thousands of inefficient middle-men. We
are like Kayak or LendingTree for business financial services (starting with
credit card processing), and we love kickass design ninjas. Try out our site
to get a sense for our design - it just takes a couple of minutes. When trying
it, please put "test" in the company name so we know it's not real.
<http://feefighters.com>

------
shahedkhan30
Anywhere in the United States - Intern, Part Time

ViaTask is changing how people do their errands. We want people to take the
stress out of running their errands. Our iPhone application will make it
easier for users to request errands they want done, and when they want it
completed. Our application will connect those who need to run their errands,
and those who are willing to complete other errands for a small fee.

We're looking for a talented Graphics Designer/Web Designer who has a powerful
background and portfolio.

We're still a small group, getting a demo of our product ready so we can pick
up funding in June.

Please send your questions and resumes to: contact@viatask.com

------
shahedkhan30
Anywhere in the United States - Intern, Part Time

ViaTask is changing how people do their errands. We want people to take the
stress out of running their errands. Our iPhone application will make it
easier for users to request errands they want done, and when they want it
completed. Our application will connect those who need to run their errands,
and those who are willing to complete other errands for a small fee.

We're looking for a talented Graphics Designer/Web Designer who has a powerful
background and portfolio.

We're still a small group, getting a demo of our product ready so we can pick
up funding in June.

Please send your questions and resumes to: contact@viatask.com

------
BenSchaechter
Palo Alto, California

GoPollGo : <http://gopollgo.com>

We're looking for a few good troops to join us in poll domination. These will
be our first hires and will be full-time salaried opportunities with solid
stock options.

We're looking for people who know Ruby / Rails / Redis / Nginx / Git /
Javascript / HTML (HAML) / CSS (SASS) / Ubuntu.

We're located on beautiful California Avenue in Palo Alto, California.

Read more here: <http://gopollgo.com/about/jobs>

If you're interested: ben@gopollgo.com

------
crizCraig
Scottsdale, AZ - SpyFu, Microsoft stack dev's. I just quit here to start my
own company, but it's a good place to work and is still a startup atmosphere
with around ten people.

<http://www.spyfu.com/blog/jobs>

------
milestinsley
London, UK - Junior Rails Developer

We're a startup who build business software. Our web app, ClaimAble, is for
insurance claims management. It runs on Rails and MongoDB and we're looking
for a kickass Rails developer to help us out. It would be ideal if you're a
mean Ruby-coding-machine, but even better if you have an interest in the
business development and creative side of things too!

For more info and application details: <http://www.claim-able.com/jobs.html>

London based is preferred, although we'd consider a remote position for the
right person.

~~~
SandB0x
You're having a laugh. £23k for a "rockstar developer" with 2+ years of Rails
experience? In London?

Here is some market data
<http://www.itjobswatch.co.uk/jobs/uk/ruby%20on%20rails.do> Bear in mind that
the real "rockstars" are likely to be freelancing.

~~~
biafra
Maybe they mean £23k per month?

~~~
phlux
you could buy a lot of good soup for that, or spend a long holiday in
cambodia!

